# (IR)  Preparations for the IR



## Edena_of_Neith

First things first.
  Can all of you actually access this part of the ENBoards?
  Have all of you found this thread?
  Can you tell those who have not posted to this thread, acknowledging that they have found it, that it is here, and show them how to get to it?

  THE RULES

  RULE ONE - WHEN ARE WE STARTING?

  I am going to run this IR, the third IR, starting on the 20th of February, the 20th of this month.
  The starting time is set.
  The ending time, is not.  We can go on as long as people are having fun!

  RULE TWO - TURNS AND WHAT THEY MEAN

  I am going to run the IR in Turns.
  A Turn consists of one thread of 200 posts (after the 200th post, I will ask the moderator to close the thread, and I will start a new thread.)

  In Real Life, a Turn lasts for as long as it takes for everyone, including me, to rack up 200 posts on the thread.

  In Character, a Turn is one month of time passed on the World of Oerth.
  One month.
  That will be the default. 

  There will be cases where a Turn is shorter than that, or longer.
  In those cases, I will post the IC time of that particular Turn at the beginning of the Turn.

  RULE THREE - WHAT I'M PUTTING AT THE BEGINNING OF EVERY THREAD (EVERY TURN, THUS), AND ABOUT THE ARMS RACES

  The first post of EVERY turn will be a combination of what were three posts:

 # 1:  The Main Powers List.

  What is that?  Well, it is post one on page one of the IR post in General RPG, right now!
  You know, the list of powers that goes on and on like the Energizer Bunny?  Goes on until you start screaming and wish you could just wipe out half of Greyhawk, if only for the sake of getting rid of all those little countries?!

  # 2:  The Claims List

  Heh, I think you know what THAT is!  It is the second post on page one of the IR thread in RPG General.
  Why is it going to be the second post in every Turn?
  Well, to show you WHO IS CURRENTLY PLAYING WHAT, that's why!

  # 3:  The Arms Race List

  The third part of the (long) post at the start of every turn will be called the Arms Race List.

  It will list all of you, first of all, with your base power.

  And then it will list all of the Power Level you maniacs have brought onto into the world by calling up assorted demons, devils, eladrin, celestials, elementals, undead, and God knows what else you'll think of.
  That will be known as the Planar Arms race.

  Then there will be the Magical Arms Race, and again it will list by simple arithmetic all the extra strength you have gained by magical research, or by filching off of Kas (who brought the Arcane Age back to Oerth), or filching off of the Shadow Empire (which brought the Arcane Age from Toril), or any other magical power you gain.
  Some of you are seeking out artifacts - if you find them, your power level will increase a lot!

  Then there will be the Technological Arms Race.
  This IS an IR, after all.
  The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire have the jump on the rest of you, but I'm sure you'll be building those railroads and factories quickly enough, and loads of firearms, and cannons, and of course perhaps both Technomancy and Empire will hand out their knowhow to you as well!
  Again, I'll show any gains you make as an increase in your Power Level.

  Finally, there will be the Undead Arms Race.
  You maniacs love to start undead plagues, you know that?  
  It happened in the last IR, and it happened in the aborted IR, and I just know it's going to happen here.  You'll have ten billion undead swarming over all of Oerth in no time, I'm certain.
  Again, this is expressed as an increase in your power level.

  AND JUST HOW WILL I DETERMINE HOW MUCH YOU INCREASE IN POWER IN ANY OF THESE RACES?

  I WILL KNOW FROM WHAT YOU POST ON THE IR THREAD, OF COURSE!

  If you do not tell me you are starting an Arms Race, I won't give you any points for one!


  RULE FOUR - WHAT YOU CAN DO IN A TURN

  You like posting.  I should know.  I have to READ all those hundreds of posts you send, not to mention the e-mails!
  Very well, heh.
  You can post all you want to the IR thread.
  All you want!
  (If anyone deliberately Floods the IR, though, I'll be most upset, and extend the Turn to account for the Flooding.)

  And just what exactly can you post about?
  Here is what:

  You can post  ...

  All the roleplaying posts you want.
  All the speeches, all the diplomacy, all the threats, all the uproar, all the WT?s, all of it.

  You can post as many questions, either to the other players or to me, as you like.

  You can post as many Action Posts as you think your power can possibly get it's dirty way with in one month of game time.
  But beware!   If you post too many action posts, and I decide your country could not have committed those actions in one month, you LOSE the actions!! (You can always try again next Turn, of course.)

  I get to decide if your power has overstepped the limits of time.
  Since I have to read all your posts, I get to decide.  Only fair.

  - - -

  RULE FIVE - LOOK TO MY POSTS, FOR THEY WILL GIVE YOU THE BASICS OF WHAT'S GOING ON, IF YOU GET LOST IN THE MESS OF POSTS

  At the end of each Turn, I will post the results of the Turn.
  As well as I can.

  But much more importantly than that:

  I will attempt to post, during the thread, updates and results, just as I did during the last two IRs.

  Look for my posts, folks.

  If you see 200 posts facing you, and you don't have time to read them, or don't feel like reading them (quite reasonable), or you are intimidated by the gigantic mess of posts ...
  LOOK FOR MY POSTS.  LOOK FOR MY NAME, EDENA_OF_NEITH, AND READ MY POSTS.

  Through reading my posts, you stand the best chance of keeping up with what is going on.

  If you are a fast poster, like Melkor, obviously you well know everything going on anyways.
  But if you are like Rhialto or Zelda, you cannot come to the computer often, and your time is limited.
  LOOK FOR MY POSTS.  MY POSTS WILL GIVE YOU A ROUGH IDEA OF WHAT'S GOING ON.

  Please remember that I am not a Mage IRL, and I have my faults and failures.
  There may be times when I am absent.
  I have to sleep, and I have to do things, and I get eyestrain (and eye infections, too, if I don't stop when my eyes are strained.)

  I will do the best I can to arbitrate the incredibly complicated situation that exists, but if I make mistakes (or, more likely, omissions) bear with me.

  And it is an incredibly complicated situation.
  There are 40 to 50 countries involved here.
  There are at least four kinds of Arms Races, each based on a different concept.
  There is conniving of every sort, changing and shifting alliances, people competing over claims, and a million questions and comments being thrown out.

  - - -

  RULE SIX - HOW YOU CAN DAMAGE AN ENEMY

  You (that's right, YOU) have the ability to alter the Power Level of the Powers shown on the Main List, and the Claims List (hehe.)

  If you successfully, for instance, take an enemy country, and you burn it to the ground, and kill the entire population, that country's Power Level is going to drop like a rock.
  Thus, it is possible you maniacs could devastate the entire world of Oerth to the point where it has almost no Power Level, for it's been laid waste!

  If you successfully take a country, and simply state you are conquering and occupying it, it's Power Level does not change, and now it's yours, and it adds to your total (of course, if the Orcs  of the Pomarj, for instance, conquer all the Uleks, then those are no longer elves, dwarves, and halflings ... those are ENSLAVED elves, dwarves, and halflings, or whatever Turrosh Mak - player of the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj - dictates to be the case!)

  RULE SEVEN - OERTH'S CURRENT TECH LEVEL, THE BASICS OF THE INDUSTRIAL ARMS RACE

  So, you want to Industrialize, do you?

  At the start, ALL of Oerth is either medieval or in the Dark Ages (one step further down.)
  The only exceptions to this are the Lortmil Technomancy, and the Shadow Empire.

  The Lortmil Technomancy has a technological level equivalent to the late 18th century Terran, at the start of the IR.

  The Shadow Empire also has a technological level equivalent to the late 18th century Terran, at the start of the IR (yes, they have a very few items better than that, but not enough to make a difference in the IR.)

  If you want to Industrialize, you MUST, I REPEAT MUST obtain help from either the Lortmil Technomancy and/or the Shadow Empire.
  That is, they must state they are going to help you.
  If they do not state on the IR thread that they are helping you, you are out of luck!
  (Hehe, GnomeWorks and Melkor are going to love this.)
  (Then again, if a realm gets tired of these two powers holding back on them, and attacks and CONQUERS them, then that is another matter - they get the technology and now THEY get to dictate who will and will not get technology in the place of the two powers they conquered!)

  If you begin Industrialization, the effects of that will be posted to the Arms Race List (the third post at the start of every Turn), at the beginning of the next turn.
  Typically, you will gain THREE POINTS per turn if you have declared an all-out path of industrialization (that may not sound like much, but it adds up.)

  The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire may continue to industrialize themselves - in fact, they are automatically considered to be doing so.
  So they will gain that three points automatically at the start of Turn 2, and every Turn thereafter.

  The rest of you, better hope they decide to help you.

  Now, here is the kicker.

  Any nation that has started industrializing can aid another country, and then that country can begin industrializing itself.

  Example:  

  One Turn 1, the Lortmil Technomancy gives technological aid to Celene, but not to the Uleks.
  At the beginning of Turn 2, Celene gains 3 Power Level points for industrialization, but the Uleks get nothing.
  On Turn 2, Celene states it is aiding the Uleks (the Lortmil Technomancy scowls, and cuts off aid to Celene over this, but it is too late!)
  At the beginning of Turn 3, Celene gains another 3 points (for a total of 6), and the Uleks gain their first three points (for a total of 3.)

  There is no upper limit on how many points you can gain from Industrialization.
  No limit at all.
  Of course, industrialization probably means you are wrecking your country's forests, digging giant holes in the ground, turn the air into a death smog, and turning your lakes into cesspools, but such is the nature of the Industrial Revolution.

  RULE EIGHT - THE BASICS OF THE PLANAR ARMS RACE

  You maniacs want to gate in the largest numbers of demons, devils, and celestials possible (and elementals!) to help you, right?
  And the Shadow Empire wants to bring in legions of shadow beings from the Plane of Shadow.
  Etc, etc, etc.

  Very well.

  If you state you are peitioning the Planars to come help you, they come and help.

  ANY POWER MAY SUMMON PLANARS APPROPRIATE TO THAT NATIONS ALIGNMENT (If Veluna summons demons, that won't cut it, and if Ivid summons eladrin, they will leave.)

  Two or more nations may summon the same kind of Planars (haha, I have more demons than you do!)
  There is no limit to the number of Planars you can summon.
  Again, you gain 3 points per Turn in the Planar Arms race.

  And again, you MUST TELL ME you are summoning Planars.
  If you do not tell me, then next Turn you have no additional Power Level from the Planars.

  You must convince me that the Planars will come.
  If you say:  I summon Planars, that is not enough.
  If you say:  I summon Planars, and beg the Celestials to save our country from the evil forces threatening us, that is another matter.
  If you say to the evil Planars:  come and enjoy destroying and pillaging, that is another matter.
  Generally, Planars expect a reward for their service.  They may not demand one from you outright, but be assured that you will be made to pay, one way or another ... and the method of payment will be chosen by the Planars and not you, in all likelihood!

  EXCEPTION TO RULE EIGHT:

  If you are playing ONLY Planars - such as is the case with Frigid Spleen, who is playing only the Eladrin - you are under a special rule.

  You begin with a Power Level of 9.
  You are AUTOMATICALLY considered to be in the Planar Arms Race.
  You MAY enter the Magical Arms Race.
  You MAY enter the Technological Arms Race.
  You MAY enter the Undead Arms Race (there are good spirits as well as evil ones.)

  This is an exception.  Only those who begin the IR, and who CONTINUE the IR, playing only Planars, may employ this rule.
  If the person playing Planars chooses a Non-Planar power in addition to his Planars, he reverts to the rules of everyone else.

  He does not get two Planar Arms Races (one for his Planars, and one for his Non-Planars)
  He does not get two Technological Arms Races (one for his Planars, and one for his Non-Planars)
  He does not get two Magical Arms Races (one for his Planars, and one for his Non-Planars)
  He does not get two Undead Arms Races (one for his Planars, and one for his Non-Planars)

  The same rules above apply to those starting the IR playing only:

  Planars (as noted)
  Undead
  Anything else that could be conjured, and somehow conscrued into causing me to having to declare another Arms Race (such as, say, a Magical Construct Arms Race)

  Otherwise, look what would happen:

  I start the Planar Arms Race, the Magical Arms Race, the Technological Arms Race, and the Undead Arms Race.
  I instruct my Planars and Undead to begin their own Planar, Magical, Technological, and Undead Arms Races.
  They, in turn, instruct their Planars and Undead to begin their own Planar, Magical, Technological, and Undead Arms races.
  And they in turn, instruct their Planar and ...

  RULE NINE - THE BASICS OF THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE

  The Magical Arms Race ... ah, isn't it wonderful!

  The return of Kas means the return of the Arcane Age to Oerth.
  Now, EVERYONE can learn those 10th and 11th level spells.
  You can all become little (or big) Netherils!

  Again, you must state you are beginning magical research.
  Again, if you do not tell me you are beginning magical research, you get nothing the next turn.
  Again, you gain 3 points at the start of the next turn, and every turn thereafter, for your efforts.

  The Shadow Empire, and Vecna and Kas and their Legions, have the jump on you all in this respect, but it is already factored into their starting Power Level.
  They CAN, however (and automatically do) continue their own research, so they automatically gain 3 points per Turn.

  There is no limit on how many points you can gain from magical research, for magic has no limit to it's power.

  When one of you has gained 50 points from the Magical Arms Race, you may declare you are throwing Karsus's Avatar (you can now throw 12th level spells.)
  If you do this, on the NEXT TURN after you stated this, EVERYONE loses ALL of their Power Level from the Magical Arms race for that Turn only.
  The following turn after that, things return to normal.

  (Of course, if everyone starts throwing Karsus's Avatar every turn, nobody is going have the benefits of their research ...)

  RULE TEN - ARTIFACTS

  Artifacts

  Artifacts are a special case, and beyond the scope of the simple mathematical setup I have given.
  An artifact could increase your Power Level by many points, or it could allow you to banish all demons from the Flanaess (and thus, those who have a high Power Level from summoned demons are out of luck, and must start ALL OVER in their Planar Arms Race), and other interesting things.

  But before you go searching all over the Flanaess for artifacts, one warning:  One effect they may possibly have is to cause your Power (or someone else's power) to have a Negative Power Rating.
  For example:

  Nyrond conquers the Theocracy of the Pale with the help of the Hand of Vecna, and announces they kill everyone there.
  The Theocracy would normally have gone to 0, in Power Level terms.
  Instead, the Theocracy goes to negative 5 (and on the next turn, negative 10, etc., to God knows what negative level) 

  This negative number is deducted from the Power Level of all the nations within a thousand miles of the Theocracy, as the evil seeded there by the Hand of Vecna is now devouring the life force of the very Flanaess.

  Can it be stopped?  Can it be halted?  Well, maybe another Artifact would help ...

  Artifacts are wild cards.  You don't know what they will do, and I don't know what they will do until I make up my mind about what they will do (the Crook of Rao is supposed to banish all demons ... it will do that, but it might do something else simultaneously ...)

  RULE ELEVEN - THE PROBLEMS WITH TECHNOLOGY AND TECHNOMANCY

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace will work fine, on Toril and in Realmspace.

  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace will work fine, on Oerth and in Greyspace.

  Such technology can be given to the Planars for their use (but the Planars do not start their own Technological Arms Race ... your power must continue that.)

  Technology and technomancy created on Toril and in Realmspace, which is taken to Oerth and/or Greyspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL.

  Technology and technomancy created on Oerth and in Greyspace, which is taken to Toril and/or Realmspace, DOES NOT WORK AT ALL.

  (Thus, for the past 40 years, the Church of Shade which is now called the Shadow Empire on Oerth had to start from scratch learning technological and technomancical knowhow on Oerth, just like the Lortmil Technomancy had to start from scratch.)

  Magic, including Arcane Age magic, works normally when taken from one place to another.

  Planars can freely travel from one place to another.

  RULE TWELVE - TRAVELLING TO REALMSPACE OR TORIL, AND VICE VERSA

  ANY attempt by ANYONE from Oerth or Greyspace, to enter Realmspace or to travel to Toril (no matter how convoluted a route you take, or what spell you use) is met by the Realmspace Border Guard.
  The Realmspace Border Guard are the final arbiters of whether those entering go any further, or whether they go back.

  If those attempting to enter Realmspace or attempting to go to Toril attempt to fight the Border Guard, the entire 1,000 points of the United Commonwealth of Toril, plus the 500 points of the Eternal Empire, plus the 500 points of Hope Island, plus the 300 points of the Scro Star League, plus anything else I can think of, stands ready to back them up.
  Hit and run raids (popping in, dropping a nuke and running) are not possible - the Border Guard is expecting such tactics.

  However, the reverse is not true, not true at all.

  Anyone from Toril or Realmspace may enter Greyspace, or Gate or teleport to Oerth, as they please.
  When they do so, they lose all of their technological and technomancical (I think I have invented a new word here ...) Strength Level, and they are considered to be at:

  ONE-HALF for the United Commonwealth (that is, they can throw 500 points at you)
  FULL STRENGTH for Hope Isle (they can throw 500 points at you)
  ONE-HALF for the Eternal Empire (they can throw 250 points at you)
  ONE-HALF for the Scro Star League (they can throw 150 points at you)

  Moral of the story:

  Don't dis the Torilians.
  At least, don't dis the Torilians until you can get away with it. 

  (The Wanderer, apparently doesn't care, since he is slandering them pitilessly.)

  RULE THIRTEEN - THE DETAILS OF LEARNING TO USE 10TH AND 11TH LEVEL MAGIC

  10TH LEVEL SPELLS

  Nobody currently can cast 10th level magic except:

  Vecna can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  Acererak can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  Iuz can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  Kas and his people can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  The Shadow Empire can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  The Solistarim can immediately do so on Turn 1.

  Anyone these Powers give the secrets of 10th level spells to can begin casting 10th level magic immediately.
  A nation so gifted can share that gift, and those receiving the gift secondhand can also cast 10th level magic immediately.

  Otherwise, your Power must obtain a Power Level of 5 to be able to cast 10th level magic.
  If you enter the Magical Arms Race, you will be able to cast 10th level magic on Turn 3.

  If your power can cast 10th level spells, you may announce ALL of the following during your turn:

  You can counter someone else's 10th level magic.
  You can freely transport your entire army from one area of Oerth to another.
  Your ability to destroy all enemies is greatly enhanced, and this will be taken into account in what you say you do.
  Your ability to defend yourself against attack will be greatly enhanced, and this will be taken into account in what you say you do.
  You can begin to permanently alter the climate of your country.
  You can begin to permanently alter the flora and fauna of your country.
  You can begin to permanently alter the topography of your country.
  You can begin to attempt to permanently alter your people, enhancing them in some way (increases to stats, extra limbs, mutations, psionic powers, innate magical powers, etc.)  This kind of alteration could permanently increase your country's base Power Level.

  You may attempt to cause a catrastrophe of some sort, like a tidal wave, hurricane, volcanic explosion, earthquake, major (and uncontrollable) forest fire, tempest, blizzard (in the tropics), heat wave (in the arctic), and the like.
  The catastrophe can be countered if another power (or the target) with 10th level magic states it is doing so, and you may only target one Power (one person IRL) per Turn with a catastrophe.
  Wish spells will not stop your catastrophe.
  If your catastrophe succeeds, your enemy will suffer a permanent loss to his Base Strength Total.

  11TH LEVEL SPELLS

  Nobody currently can cast 11th level spells, except:

  Vecna can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  Acererak can do so starting on Turn 2.
  Iuz can do so starting on Turn 4.
  Kas and his people can do so starting on Turn 4.
  The Shadow Empire can do so starting on Turn 5.
  The Solistarim can do so starting on Turn 5.

  You cannot give out the secrets of 11th level magic until you can use it yourself.
  Once given out, it can be used by the nation it is given to, and those that nation chooses to share it with, on the Turn they receive the gift.

  All nations that would use 11th level magic must be able to use 10th level magic.
  If they cannot, they cannot receive the gift of 11th level magic nor can they share it with anyone else.

  Everyone else can begin casting 11th level magic the Turn after they obtain a Power Level of 20.
  If you enter the Magical Arms Race on Turn 1, you will be able to cast 11th level magic on Turn 8.

  If your Power can employ 11th level magic, you can announce ALL of the following during your Turn:

  You can counter someone else's 11th level magic.
  You can automatically counter any lesser magic.
  Your power to destroy is MASSIVELY increased, and this will be taken into account regarding what you say you do.
  Your power to defend yourself is MASSIVELY increased, and this will be  taken into account regarding what you say you do.
  You can permanently alter the climate of your country totally.
  You can rearrange the geography of your country in major ways.
  You can rearrange the flora and fauna of your country as you please.
  You may bequeath upon your entire population one innate magical power per Turn (anything of 5th level or lower.)
  You may permanently alter your entire population, mutating them into something else (you could turn all your elves into avariel, or all your humans into elves, or all your goblins into orcs.)
  You may permanently increase your Power's Strength Total by 3 per Turn.

  You may inflict a major catastrophe.  
  Unless countered by a 10th level or higher spell, it automatically succeeds.
  A 10th level spell does not stop it, but lessens it's effect.
  You can cause a massive tidal wave, regions at the equator to freeze solid, regions in the arctic to melt and steam, violent earthquakes, massive explosions, massive volcanic eruptions, the devastation of an entire region by any kind of force.
  The Power you target will suffer a loss of 1/4 of his entire Power Level, rounded up, permanently.
  You may only target one Power (one person IRL) per Turn with a catastrophe.

  You may attempt to squelch all magic on Oerth for the current Turn.
  If you are countered by 10th level magic, you have only a 50% chance of success.  
  If you are countered by 11th level magic, you fail.
  Otherwise, the Magical Arms race is halted that turn (nobody gains any points the next Turn from this Turn's research.)
  Planars lose most of their abilities, and this will be noted in what is said and done.
  Undead lose most of their abilities, and this will be noted in what is said and done.
  If you squelch all magic with your 11th level magic, that is all you can do with it in your Turn.

  12TH LEVEL SPELLS

  Nobody can currently cast 12th level spells.

  By the time someone is able to use 12th level magic, I may have found some way to adjudicate said magic!

  (This is a very difficult thing to adjudicate.  It was beyond the scope of D&D except in the Arcane Age setting, which was little played.  I am attempting to handle it.)

  RULE FOURTEEN - WHAT THE NUMBERS MEAN IN THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE, AND FURTHER RULES ON THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE

Ruling concerning Technology.

  Every Turn represents one month in game time, but of course technology is being shared at a prodigious rate, and greedy hands are helping themselves to the best weapons they can obtain.

  In the Technological Arms Race:

  A Strength Level of 3 indicates your country has primitive firearms.
  A Strength Level of 6 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy.
  A Strength Level of 9 indicates your country is now able to produce early 18th century weapons.
  A Strength Level of 12 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 18th century weapons.
  A Strength Level of 15 indicates your country is now able to produce late 18th century weapons.
  A Strength Level of 18 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry.
  A Strength Level of 21 indicates World War One technology.
  A Strength Level of 24 indicates early World War Two technology.
  A Strength Level of 27 indicates late World War Two technology.
  A Strength Level of 30 indicates nuclear weapons.
  A Strength Level of 33 indicates ICBMs.
  A Strength Level of 36 indicates thermonuclear weapons.
  A Strength Level of 39 indicates primitive computer guided weapons.
  A Strength Level of 42 indicates your first space shot.
  A Strength Level of 45 indicates your first moon landing.
  A Strength Level of 48 indicates your first smart weapons.
  A Strength Level of 51 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons.
  A Strength Level of 54 indicates you have the war technology of 2002 Terra.

  Of course, you want it, and you want it now.
  You don't want to wait years for the good stuff, do you?
  Well now, be honest ... do you?  
  Tell me you are not eager to get your hands on those firearms (much less the rest.)

  The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire both already have late 18th century weapons (and the Lortmil Technomancy also has a late 18th century society to boot.)

  If one of these Powers decides to share their technology with you, you gain 3 points in the Technological Arms Race (whether you declared you were in it or not.)
  Thus, if you announced you joined the Technological Arms Race, you'd gain 6 points on Turn 1, not 3.
  If both of those nations decide to help you, you gain SIX additional points, and a total of 9 if you had already announced you were in the Technological Arms race.

  If a Power shares technology with you, you may share it with other Powers as you please.
  Any Power you share technology with, gains an additional 3 points of it's own, in addition to their efforts in the Technological Arms race.

  This can add up in a terrifying way.

  Let us say the Shadow Empire and the Lortmil Technomancy both give technology to Celene.
  Celene had announced it was in the Arms Race, so it gains 9 points (3 base, plus 6 from the two Powers.)
  Celene announces it is giving technology to the Lendores, and they thus receive an extra 3 points to the 3 they already had for declaring themselves in the Industrial Race.

  However, both the Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire had ALREADY given technology to the Lendores, as well as Celene.
  The Lendores had already gained their base 3, plus the 6 from the help, for a total of 9.
  Since Celene is also helping them, they gain TWELVE points.

  Then the Lendores turn around and bequeath what was given to them, to Celene, which now also gains 12 points.

  That's the limit.  No nation can gain more than 12 points in the Technological Arms race on Turn One, except under the most extraordinary of conditions.
  It doesn't matter how many further nations bequeath technology to your power:  it can't gain more than 12 points on Turn One.

  On Turn Two, this absolute limit drops to 6 points (as higher technology is harder to transport and share, much less build.)

  On Turn Three and beyond, you can only gain 3 points per Turn, regardless of how many Powers help you.

  Incidentally, neither the Lortmil Technomancy nor the Shadow Empire can ever increase faster than the rate of 3 points per turn.  Ever.  
  They cannot benefit from giving each other technology.
  They cannot benefit from others giving them technology.

  But of course both of them start with late 18th century technology anyways (the equivalent of 15 points for everyone else) so they have no right to complain.

  None of this has anything to do with your CIVILIZATION.
  You can be extremely advanced technologically, and very primitive otherwise (remember Dune?)
  As a rule of thumb, if you are obtaining vast amounts of help from other nations, and making a massive effort yourself, your country will progress through the Renaissance at a rate equal to 10 times the IRL historical rate.
  Which means that, if all the Turns lasted one month, your society would progress through the Industrial Revolution at the rate of about a year's equivalent per Turn.

  Thus, since the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution up til now lasted 400 years, it would take 400 turns for your society to reach it's own equivalent of our modern world.

  You have the option of using your Strength Total to speed up the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution in your society.
  For every 3 points you give up from everything else, you can advance the process by 1 year.
  For every 3 points someone else gives you out of the kindness of their heart, you gain another year.

  Thus, the Lortmil Technomancy could state it is deploying it's entire Strength Total of 17 to helping the Kevellond League to advance industrially.
  The Kevellond League would then be considered to have advanced 5 2/3rds years into the Renaissance.

  If the Kevellond League devoted another 21 points to this process, it would advance another 7 years into the Renaissance, for a total of 12 2/3rds years of advancement ... to about the equivalent of 1513 IRL.

  Does this sound slow and unreasonable?  Consider what you are trying to do, folks.
  The Renaissance and Enligtenment, and the Industrial Revolution, and everything up til now, took 400 years!
  You are trying to compress hundreds of years of social progress into a few years.

  I am allowing that it is possible, if you spend the incredible number of points it would take, but you cannot go from medieval to modern in a few months ... it is just not possible.

  There is a payback, however slow it may be, for this activity ... a big payback.
  For every 10 years your Power advances into the Renaissance, you gain one point of Base Power per country you are running, permanently.
  Large countries, like United Ahlissa, gain more:  up to 3 points of power.
  Entire peoples, like the Drow of Oerth, gain 4 points.

  So, consider the Baklunish Confederation.  Zeif, Ekbir, Tusmit, Ket, Yecha, Ull, the Paynims, Istivar, and Garnak.  7 small countries, 1 intermediate sized one, and 1 big one.
  A gain of 5 + 2 + 3 points, for advancing that 10 years, for a total permanent gain of 10 points.

  That is the reward.

  The penalty?  You are not using your society's power to commit acts of war, or to defend itself from attack.
  If you are attacked during the Turn, I will take this into account.

  You must PUBLICLY STATE you are placing Power Level into advancing your civilization, and how many Points you are devoting ... it is not something you can keep secret (that is, e-mailing me with your activity is useless.)

  RULE FIFTEEN - HIGH LEVEL CHARACTERS AND NPCS

  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 1.
  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 2.
  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 3.
  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 4.
  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 5.

  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further.
  By further, I mean by 1 Power Level ... 2 at the absolute most, assuming the most extraordinary of conditions.

  Thus Anabstercorian, who is over 90th level 2nd Edition, and has a huge arsenal of magical items (that survived the crossover from Toril) has a PL of 4.
  I hope you'all don't bring more than one Player Character apiece into this.
  This is a situation where characters can get killed, and I DO NOT WISH to have the make rulings on whether a Player Character survives or not.

  The above applies to NPCs.
  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth.

  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and this places him out of the above scheme.

  RULE SIXTEEN - FURTHER RULES CONCERNING THE PLANAR ARMS RACE, AND A COMMENT ON WHAT YOU COULD CONCEIVABLY DO ON TURN ONE WITH ALL THE ARMS RACES COMBINED

  Each PERSON playing can only claim 3 Planar Groups for his or her Planar Arms race.
  Thus, Iuz could claim the Demons, the Daemons, and the Slaadi.
  The Kevellond League could claim the Eladrin, the Celestials, and the Elementals.
  Forsaken One could claim the Planar Formians, the Modron, and the Devils.
  Valkys could claim the Planar Unseelie, the Elementals, and the Shade.
  The Shadow Empire could claim the Shade, the Demons, and the Slaadi.

  If two people are sharing a power (ala the Dark Union), then each person gets full credit for his part of the Arms Race.
  That is why I have listed Serpenteye and Mr. Draco separately, to show their separate strengths.
  The Dark Union would, technically, increase in the Planar Arms race at twice the normal rate, but Serpenteye and Mr. Draco. may decide to break off their alliance.

  For the sake of my sanity, and to prevent the tactic above from going wacky, I must prohibit 3 people from sharing any one power.
  Thus, the triple claim to Bone March is annulled.
  Sorry folks, but one of you is going to have to give up your claim to that country (I believe Mr. Draco, Serpenteye, and Kalanyr are all sharing Bone March currently.)

  Otherwise, the Dark Union could claim the benefits of THREE Planar Arms Races in one turn, one each from Kalanyr, Serpenteye, and Mr. Draco (and remember, each person can claim up to three races for his or her personal Planar Arms race.)

  I have no problem with an alliance between Kalanyr and Serpenteye/Mr. Draco.  Such an alliance could exist within Bone March, even.
  But as for the actual claim, only two people can share the place.

  - - -

  Now, even with those restrictions in place, consider what you can do.

  Let's say you claim Kalstrand, and only Kalstrand, at the start of the game.
  You start with a Power Level of 2.

  2.  2, and only 2!

  Now, you declare that you are joining the Planar Arms Race, and summoning elementals, eladrin, and celestials.
  You manage to succeed in convincing me you could do that (you give me reason to believe the Planars would actually help you ... you provide a logical explanation for why they would help you.)

  You announce you are joining the Undead Arms Race - good undead only!
  You announce you are joining the Magical Arms Race.

  You announce you are joining the Technological Arms Race.
  You are clever, and succeed in getting both the Lortmil Technomancy to help you, and the Shadow Empire to help you, and you get help secondhand from another country.

  So, for Turn One, you have a strength of 2.

  You survive Turn One.  Yay!!

  At the beginning of Turn Two, you gain:

  9 points for the Planar Arms Race (3 for the Eladrin, 3 for the Celestials, and 3 for the Elementals.)
  3 points for the Undead Arms Race.
  3 points for the Magical Arms Race.
  12 points for the Industrial Arms Race (3 for the help from the Lortmil Technomancy, 3 for the help from the Shadow Empire, 3 from the secondhand help from another nation, and 3 from your own efforts.)

  Congratulations ... you start Turn 2 with a strength of 2 + 9 + 3 + 3 + 12 = 29

  29 points!  That is the equivalent of the starting power of the entire Kevellond League or Empire of Iuz!

  They don't call it an Arms Race for nothing ... and that's with all the restrictions I've put into effect.

  RULE SEVENTEEN - ENDING A TURN, AND MY ROLE

  At some point after 200 posts are on each thread, I will call a Time Out.
  After that point, I will not read any further posts placed after the Time Out post.
  I repeat, I will not read any posts after my Time Out post.

  I will read all the posts up to my time out, adjudicate what happened as needed, then write to that thread the results.

  In other words, you will see my rulings on what happened, after my Time Out post.

  Then I will ask the Moderator to close the thread.

  I will wait a few hours before starting the next thread, because I want everyone to have time to read what I wrote, and see the results of the Turn.

  DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT start another IR thread to replace the one I just asked to be closed.  Please!
  Wait until I start the next thread.  Heh, it will start, soon enough ... all too soon, in fact.

  - - -

  I reserve the right to get involved in the uproar, just like the rest of you.
  Indeed, in the last two IRs I represented many powers, and had to speak for them repeatedly, not to mention I deliberately threw as many monkey wrenches into the gears as I could. 

  So, in addition to whatever you maniacs think up, I will add my share to the chaos, if possible!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Serpenteye

I'm right behind you.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, looking through the rules, very nice, very very nice!  (One thing, wouldn't Kas get automatic research in arcane-age magic also?) [edit]


Hey, I'll back BOTH of you up!


Further posts, this way!
---  ---
---  ---
---  ---
-  -
--  --
---  ---
----------
[edit]- dang smilies and formatting problems


----------



## Kalanyr

Anyone here  no forgotten ones Email address or profile number? I have some negotiation to do.

Edena- The info about my friend is on the other thread.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Kalanyr*

A posters E-mail adress is availible directly beneath his post, in one of the four little rectangles. Did you mean Forsaken One? His E-mail is:  nukemuntiltheyglow@hotmail.com


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Here is what the first post of each turn will look like*

Here is a copy (subject to further modification) of what the first post will look like on every thread.
  Note that I have taken posts 1, 2, and 3, and placed them all together.  
  It makes it easier for me, and hopefully, for you.

  - - -

  TURN 1

  1st Month of the IR

  6th Month of the Oeridian Year
  3rd Month of the Torilian Year

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264

  The Eighth Regency of Rhamagaum

  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - -

  * indicates this power has not yet been claimed by anyone

  PLAYER CHARACTERS

Alyx - none yet
Anabstercorian - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (Torilian Illithid, evil) PL 4
Black Omega - none yet
Bonedagger - none yet
Dagger - none yet
Darkness - none yet
Mr Draco - none yet
Festy Dog - none yet
Forsaken One - none yet
Frigid Spleen - none yet
GnomeWorks - none yet
John Brown - none yet
Kaboom - none yet
Kalanyr - none yet
Kesh - none yet
Lynux - none yet
Maudlin - none yet
Lord Melkor (Talos) - none yet
Rhialto - none yet
Serpenteye - The God Emperor of the Dark Union of Oerth (Oeridian human, evil) PL 3
Turrosh Mak - none yet
Valkys - Prince Valys of the Unseelie (dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 3
William Ronald - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (Oeridian human, good) PL 2
Zelda (in contention as per above) 1500


  THE PLANAR POWERS (NOTE: 2 or more people can claim the same group of Planars without a problem - claims CAN overlap here ... and only here.)

  The Angels (The Planars of Good, good) cannot be claimed, PL very great

  * The Celestials (The Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see below
  The Eladrin (The Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see below
  The Modrons (The Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see below
  The Formians (More Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see below
  * The Slaadi (The Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see below
  * The Devils (The Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see below
  * The Yugoloths (The Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see below
  The Demons (The Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see below

  * The Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (The Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see below
  The Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (The Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see below

  The Elementals (The Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral), PL see below
  The Nature Elementals (Nature spirits from various planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see below

  The Shades (The Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) PL see below

  Power Levels for those claiming Planars:

  Those claiming only Planars as their Power (s) start with a PL of 9 for each Planar Race claimed.

  Those claiming Planars and any other Power start with a PL of 0 for their Planar Race (s), and the normal Power Level for the other Power (s) claimed.
  They are automatically assumed to be in the Planar Arms race, and gain 3 points per Planar Race claimed per Turn.

  THE POWERS FROM OTHER CRYSTAL SPHERES

  The Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77
  Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (PC illithid from Toril, evil) PL 4

  THE POWERS OF GREYSPACE

  The Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 
  The Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25 
  The Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10 

  The Scro Armada of Greyspace (spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 
  The Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
  The Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
  The Gith of Greyspace (spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20 


  THE OFF MAP POWERS

  The Empire of Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 25 
  The Empire of Erypt (strange humans, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 35 
  The Empire of Ishtarland (humans, demihumans, humanoids, genies, all alignments) PL 40 
  The Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 30

  The Storm-Riders of Hyperborea (humans, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds) PL 35 

  The Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) PL 30
  Esmerin (halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) PL 10

  Varnaith (elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) PL 18

  The Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 40

  THE BAKLUNISH HUMAN POWERS

  Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4
  Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3
  The Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD OERIDIAN HUMAN NATIONS OF THE WEST

  Furyondy (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but mostly neutral and good) PL 7
  Veluna (Oeridian and Flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, heavily good) PL 5
  Keoland (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8

  (Lesser Satellite Nations)

  Bissel (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 3
  Gran March (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 5
  Geoff - Overrun by giants, NA, no PL
  Sterich (Oeridian human, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 5
  The Yeomanry (Oeridian humans, some demihumans, neutral) PL 4

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD OERIDIAN HUMAN NATIONS OF THE CENTRAL-EAST

  Nyrond (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, heavily neutral with some good) PL 8
  Almor (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 3
  The County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  The Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3

  THE EVIL OERIDIAN NATIONS OF THE EAST

  United Ahlissa (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 15
  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 13
  The Sea Barons (Oeridian human, some demihumans, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4

  THE SUEL HUMAN NATIONS OF THE SOUTH

  The Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, generally evil) PL 30
  The Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel and Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4
  The Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7
  The Lordship of the Isles - Occupied by the Scarlet Brotherhood, NA, no PL

  THE SUEL HUMAN NATIONS OF THE NORTHEAST

  Ratik (Suel and Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  The Frost Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3
  The Snow Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4
  Ice Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 2

  THE FLANNAE HUMAN NATIONS

  Blackmoor (Flannae human, lizard kings, lizard men, kraken, neutral and evil) PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, neutral and evil) PL 3
  The Tiger Nomads (Flannae human, neutral) PL 2
  The Wolf Nomads (Flannae human, neutral) PL 2
  Perrenland (Flannae human, dwarven, gnome, some halflings, heavily neutral) PL 4
  The Hold of Stonefist (Flannae human, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Tenh - Occupied by the Hold of Stonefist, NA, no PL

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE NORTHWEST

  The Gnomes of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  The Peoples of the Vesve (elves, gnomes, Oeridian and Flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Highfolk (high elves, some grey and wood elves, some Oeridian and Flannae humans, some gnomes, some halflings, heavily good) PL 6
  The Valley of the Mage (valley elves, neutral) PL 4

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE SOUTHWEST

  The Duchy of Ulek (demihumans, Oeridian humans, generally good) PL 3
  The County of Ulek (demihumans, Oeridian humans, generally good) PL 3
  The Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, Oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE CENTRAL FLANAESS

  The Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril) PL 17
  Celene (grey elves, wood elves, some high elves, neutral and good) PL 5
  The  Demihumans of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes) PL 3
  The Demihumans of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some Oeridian humans, neutral and good)  PL 3
 *  The People of the Gnarley Forest (elves, forest beings, some Oeridian humans, generally good)  PL 2

   THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE NORTHEAST

  The Demihumans of the Stonelands (dwarves, gnomes, heavily neutral) PL 4
  The Mountain Nation of Garrel Enkdal (dwarves, neutral and good) PL 4
  The People of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, Oeridian humans, gnomes, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE SOUTHEAST

 *  Irongate (dwarves, gnomes, Oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 4
 *  The Dwarves of the Iron Hills (dwarves, neutral and good) PL 3
 *  The Grandwood (high elves, wood elves, grey elves, gnomes, halflings, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 3

  THE NEUTRAL AND GOOD DEMIHUMAN POWERS OF THE FAR EAST

  The Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) Power Level 7

  THE EVIL DEMIHUMAN POWERS

  The Elves of the Great Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2
 *  The Elves of the Lost City in the Adri Forest  (If released from the artifact’s hold, all elven, evil) PL 4

  THE POWERS BELOW

  The Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  The Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7
  The Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5
  The Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3
  The Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3


  The Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3
  The Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6
   The Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4
  The Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  The Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4
  The Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4
  The rest of the Drow of the Underdark (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25
  The Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3
  The rest of the Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8
  The rest of the Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5
  The Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4

  THE SIDHE POWERS

  The Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13

  THE POWERS FROM THE PAST

  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20
  The Legions of Vecna (Suel human, undead, constructs, monsters of every sort from the MMs, evil) PL 100
   Kas (Suel human) PL 4
   The Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead, constructs, monsters of every sort from the MMs, evil) PL 30

  OTHER GREAT POWERS

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil)  PL 7
  The Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids, slaves of all types, evil)  PL 25 

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10
  Acererak's Minions (various monsters and constructs, usually evil) PL 10

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Death King, the Tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, other undead, specially chosen monsters, large animated constructs)  PL 15

  The Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (offmap east of the Lendores) (winged Oeridian humans, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) PL 22

  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters cooperating with the orcs, evil) PL 15

  The Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King and the Codez of Infinite Planes, humans, conjured monsters, constructs, all types of slaves, evil) PL 18

  OTHER INTERMEDIATE POWERS

 *  The Circle of Eight (Mordenkainen and his fellow Mages, their apprentices, followers, forces, constructs, summoned beings, neutral and good) PL 5
  The Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7

  OTHER LESSER POWERS

  The Free City of Greyhawk and it’s Lands (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, some humanoids, all alignments) PL 5
 *  The Free City of Verbobonc (Oeridian and Flannae human, demihumans of all types, neutral and good) PL 2
 *  The Free City of Dyvers (Oeridian and Flannae human, demihumans of all types, neutral and good) PL 2
  Rary and his Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, Oeridian humans, dwarves, humanoids, constructs, summoned beings, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4

 *  Onnwall (Oeridian human, dwarven, neutral and good) PL 3
 *  Idee (Oeridian human, dwarven, high elven, heavily good) PL 3
 *  Sunndi (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, heavily good) PL 4

  The Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian human, neutral) PL 4
  The Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, all alignments) PL 4
  The Bone March (Humanoids, undead, evil) PL 3
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6
  Medegia (Undead, humanoids, evil) PL 4  
  Kalstrand (Oeridian human, neutral) PL 2
 *  The Kitchen Sink (kitchen sink) PL 2

  The Hempmonalander Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human) 2
  The Hempmonalander Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human) 2

  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - -

  IR CLAIMS SO FAR

  * indicates the power is contested between two or more people
  ? indicates a shared power (maybe  ), but nevertheless a third person (or even more people) may be contesting the Power

  ALYX

  The Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) PL 30
  Varnaith (elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) PL 18
  The Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) Power Level 7
  Celene (grey elves, wood elves, some high elves, neutral and good) PL 5

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine (Player Character from Toril, evil) PL 4
  The Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) PL 40
  Blackmoor (Flannae human, lizard kings, lizard men, kraken, neutral and evil) PL 5
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, neutral and evil) PL 3

  BLACK OMEGA

  The Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Gnomes of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  The Peoples of the Vesve (elves, gnomes, Oeridian and Flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4
  Highfolk (high elves, some grey and wood elves, some Oeridian and Flannae humans, some gnomes, some halflings, heavily good) PL 6
  Perrenland (Flannae human, dwarven, gnome, some halflings, heavily neutral) PL 4

  BONEDAGGER

  Vecna (Suel lich, world’s greatest mage, evil) PL 20
  The Legions of Vecna (Suel human, undead, constructs, monsters of every sort from the MMs, evil) PL 100

  DAGGER

  The Demihumans of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some Oeridian humans, neutral and good)  PL 3
  The Duchy of Ulek (demihumans, Oeridian humans, generally good) PL 3
  The County of Ulek (demihumans, Oeridian humans, generally good) PL 3
  The Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, Oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5 *

  DARKNESS

  (The Baklunish Confederation)

  (Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments)  PL 4
  Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) PL 3
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) PL 2
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral and evil) PL 4
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) PL 2
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3
  The Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8)

  Esmerin (halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) PL 10

  Rary and his Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, Oeridian humans, dwarves, humanoids, constructs, summoned beings, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4

  MR DRACO

  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (United Ahlissa (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 15 ?
  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 13 ?
  The Sea Barons (Oeridian human, some demihumans, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 ?
  The Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King and the Codez of Infinite Planes, humans, conjured monsters, constructs, all types of slaves, evil) PL 18 ?
  Kas (Suel human) PL 4 ?
  The Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead, constructs, monsters of every sort from the MMs, evil) PL 30 ?
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?
  Medegia (Undead, humanoids, evil) PL ?
  Kalstrand (Oeridian human, neutral) PL 2 ?
  The Bone March (Humanoids, undead, evil) PL 3 ?)

  FESTY DOG 

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Death King, the Tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, other undead, specially chosen monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 ? or *

  The Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  The Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
  The Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 
  The Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  The Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4 
  The Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
  The Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
  The rest of the Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  The Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4

  FORSAKEN ONE

  The Modrons (The Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Formians (The Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  The Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
  The Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
  The Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
  The Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

  The rest of the Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 

  The Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13

  FRIGID SPLEEN

  The Eladrin (The Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL 9 (since Frigid Spleen is only claiming Planars and PCs at the start)

  GNOMEWORKS

  The Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril) PL 17
  Nyrond (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, heavily neutral with some good) PL 8
  Almor (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) PL 3
  The County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 4
  The Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 3
  The Demihumans of the Stonelands (dwarves, gnomes, heavily neutral) PL 4
  The Mountain Nation of Garrel Enkdal (dwarves, neutral and good) PL 4
  The People of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, Oeridian humans, gnomes, forest beings, neutral and good) PL 4

  JOHN BROWN

  Iuz the Old (demipower, evil) PL 7 
  The Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25

  KABOOM

  The Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (offmap east of the Lendores) (winged Oeridian humans, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) PL 22

  KALANYR 

  The Demons (The Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Death King, the Tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, other undead, specially chosen monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 ? or *

  The Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7 
  The Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 
  The rest of the Drow of Oerth (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 
  The Bone March (Humanoids, undead, evil) PL 3 ?

  KESH

  Sterich (Oeridian human, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 5
  The Yeomanry (Oeridian humans, some demihumans, neutral) PL 4

  LYNUX

  (The United Districts of Oerth)

  (The Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel and Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 
  The Tiger Nomads (Flannae human, neutral) PL 2 
  The Wolf Nomads (Flannae human, neutral) PL 2 
  The Hold of Stonefist (Flannae human, neutral and evil) PL 6 
  Tenh - Occupied by the Hold of Stonefist, NA, no PL 
  The Valley of the Mage (valley elves, neutral) PL 4 
  The Demihumans of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes) PL 3 
  The Elves of the Great Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2 
  The Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian human, neutral) PL 4 
  The Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, all alignments) PL 4 
  The Hempmonalander Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human) 2 
  The Hempmonalander Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human) 2 
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) PL 3)

  MAUDLIN

  Acererak (Suel demilich, evil) PL 10
  Acererak's Minions (various monsters and constructs, usually evil) PL 10
  The Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, generally evil) PL 30

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS)

  The Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL 77 
  The Free City of Greyhawk and it’s Lands (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, some humanoids, all alignments) PL 5 (the name will be changed to Shadow Throne if not contested)

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS

  The Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) PL 7

  SERPENTEYES

  The God Emperor of the Dark Union (Player Character, evil) PL 3
  (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth)

  (United Ahlissa (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 15 ?
  The Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian human, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, conjured monsters, undead, neutral and evil) PL 13 ?
  The Sea Barons (Oeridian human, some demihumans, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 ?
  The Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King and the Codez of Infinite Planes, humans, conjured monsters, constructs, all types of slaves, evil) PL 18 ?
   Kas (Suel human) PL 4 ?
   The Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead, constructs, monsters of every sort from the MMs, evil) PL 30 ?
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, undead, neutral and evil) PL 6 ?
  Medegia (Undead, humanoids, evil) PL 4 ?
  Kalstrand (Oeridian human, neutral) PL 2 ?
  The Bone March (Humanoids, undead, evil) PL 3) ?

  TURROSH MAK

  The Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters cooperating with the orcs, evil) PL 15
  The Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, Oeridian humans, neutral and good) PL 5 *

  VALKYS

  Prince Valkys of the Unseelie (Player Character, evil) PL 3
  The Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (The Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL 9 (since Valkys is only claiming PCs and Planars at the start)
  The Elementals (The Elementals of the various Elemental Planes, neutral) PL 9 (since Valkys is only claiming PCs and Planars at the start)
  The Nature Elementals (Nature spirits from various planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL (since Valkys is only claiming PCs and Planars at the start)

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (Player Character, good) PL 2

  (The Kevellond Alliance)

  (Furyondy (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but mostly neutral and good) PL 7
  Veluna (Oeridian and Flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, heavily good) PL 5
  Keoland (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) PL 8
  Gran March (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 5
  Bissel (Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, neutral and good) PL 3)

  ZELDA

  Ratik (Suel and Oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) PL 3
  The Frost Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 3
  The Snow Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 4
  Ice Barbarians (Suel humans, all alignments) PL 2

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH

Alyx (Celestial Imperium, Varnaith, Celene, the Lendores) I'm not certain yet
Anabstercorian (PC Anabstercorian, The Solistarim, Blackmoor, Heimmorj) I'm not certain yet
Black Omega (Faerie of the Flanaess, Highfolk, Vesve, Sepia Uplands, Perrenland) I'm not certain yet
Bonedagger (Vecna, The Legions of Vecna) I'm not certain yet
Dagger (County, Duchy, and Principality of Ulek) I'm not certain yet
Darkness (Baklunish Confederation, Esmerin) I'm not certain yet
Mr Draco (The Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) I'm not certain yet 
Festy Dog (Ivid and Rauxes, many Races of the Underdark)  I'm not certain yet
Forsaken One (Unseelie of the Flanaess, many Underdark Races of the H/C, Planar Modron, Planar Formians) I'm not certain yet
Frigid Spleen (Planar Eladrin Only) STARTING ELADRIN 9
GnomeWorks (Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League) I'm not certain yet 
John Brown (The Empire of Iuz) I'm not certain yet
Kaboom (The Sky League) I'm not certain yet
Kalanyr (Ivid and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, Planar Demons) I'm not certain yet 
Kesh (The Yeomanry, Geoff) I'm not certain yet 
Lynux (Assorted Flannae, Suel, and Demihumans)  I'm not certain yet
Maudlin (Acererak, the Scarlet Brotherhood) I'm not certain yet 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (Shadow Empire) 77 
Rhialto (Black Brotherhood) I'm not certain yet 
Serpenteye (The God Emperor, Dark Union of Eastern Oerth) I'm not certain yet
Turrosh Mak (Orcish Empire of the Pomarj) I'm not certain yet 
Valkys (Planar Unseelie Only) STARTING UNSEELIE 9
William Ronald (Archcleric Hazen, Kevellond Alliance) I'm not certain yet 
Zelda (Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians) I'm not certain yet

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE (Note:  Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0 
Kesh (in contention as per above) 0
Lynux (in contention as per above) 0
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0 
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0 

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0 
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0 
Kesh (in contention as per above) 0
Lynux (in contention as per above) 0
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0 
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0 

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above) 

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0  
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0 
Kesh (in contention as per above) 0
Lynux (in contention as per above) 0
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0 
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0 

THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE (Note: Any Strength listed below is added to the Strength Totals shown above)

Alyx (in contention as per above) 0 
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 0
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 0
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 0 
Dagger (in contention as per above) 0
Darkness (in contention as per above) 0
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 0
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 0
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 0 
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 0
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 0 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 0
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 0
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 0
Kesh (in contention as per above) 0
Lynux (in contention as per above) 0
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 0 
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 0 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 0
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 0
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 0 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 0
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 0
Zelda (in contention as per above) 0

  - - -

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms.

Alyx (in contention as per above) 1500
Anabstercorian (in contention as per above) 1500
Black Omega (in contention as per above) 1500
Bonedagger (in contention as per above) 1500 
Dagger (in contention as per above) 1500
Darkness (in contention as per above) 1500
Mr Draco (in contention as per above) 1500
Festy Dog (in contention as per above) 1500
Forsaken One (in contention as per above) 1500
Frigid Spleen (in contention as per above) 1500
GnomeWorks (in contention as per above) 1880 and 1500 
John Brown (in contention as per above) 1500
Kaboom (in contention as per above) 1500
Kalanyr (in contention as per above) 1500
Kesh (in contention as per above) 1500
Lynux (in contention as per above) 1500
Maudlin (in contention as per above) 1500
Lord Melkor (Talos) (in contention as per above) 2100 and 1500 
Rhialto (in contention as per above) 1500
Serpenteye (in contention as per above) 1500
Turrosh Mak (in contention as per above) 1500 
Valkys (in contention as per above) 1500
William Ronald (in contention as per above) 1500
Zelda (in contention as per above) 1500


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Sounds interesting.  I like the rules.    Especially the limits on technological and what I would like to call technomagical items.  (If you like the term, use it.)

I also seem to recall you had a post some time back about efforts by the UC of Toril to contact the leaders of Oerth. (The aboleth who went to the City of Greyhawk was made very unwelcome.) You might want to repost it in the first thread.

I am continuing my efforts to recruit people from the boards to join in on the thread.  Maybe you can talk to Reprisal and see if he can come back. 

Formidian Giants? I know A LOT about the Fomorian Giants (misshappen, hard to surprise, Celtic in real world origin), but not Formidian? Also is it Sterich that is occupied by the Giants or Geoff (as per the LGG?).

As for the Wanderer, either he is unafraid of any consequences of his words or he is the biggest masochist on Oerth. (If he's wearing clothing with a bull's eye on it, probably the latter possibility.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

*YAWN*

*YAWN*

Edena, perhaps it would be easier for your list to perhaps format the powers controlled by myself & serpenteyes like this:

Mr. Draco & Serpenteyes:
...
...(insert faction names here)
...

I think that would stop alot of the confusion about the state of those factions.  For instance, I remember that someone a while back thought that the power levels were counted twice because they were listed twice.

Well, I'll be signing off now.  Be back in 7 hours.


----------



## Serpenteye

Quote
------
One Turn 1, the Lortmil Technomancy gives technological aid to Celene, but not to the Uleks. 
At the beginning of Turn 2, Celene gains 3 Power Level points for industrialization, but the Uleks get nothing. 
On Turn 2, Celene states it is aiding the Uleks (the Lortmil Technomancy scowls, and cuts off aid to Celene over this, but it is too late!) 
At the beginning of Turn 3, Celene gains another 3 points (for a total of 6), and the Uleks gain their first three points (for a total of 3.) 
---------

Does this imply that a small nation gain as much as a large nation from the armsrace, regardless of their number of mages, engineers, summoners etc.? In that case a nation like Karlstrand could more then double their power level from magic research alone and a nation like the Shade would omly gain a few percent of increase in a round. It is a simple system, but is it realistic?


----------



## The Forsaken One

Euhh Edena, you've got something wrong, check the MM, Formians are Monstruous ants  They Enthrall everything they come across as long as it suits them, the rest they eat or do something else with, no giants just VERY large Medium to Large size ants.



And Kalanyr mail me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Someone wanted to play the Formidians very badly, so I accommodated that person.

  - - -

  Could Kalstrand gain as much as United Ahlissa, or the Baklunish Confederation, in one turn.
  Yes.

  Would it be realistic?
  No.

  However, what player is going to claim only Kalstrand, Power Level 2, in a situation where everyone is running around at Power Level 20 or higher?

  Anyone who is audacious enough to claim only Kalstrand, Power Level 2, when United Ahlissa lies just to his north, and Acererak just to his west, deserves the unrealistic reward!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ack. 

  I fixed that.  Ants they are ... they must have thrown an illusion spell on me, to appear as giants!


----------



## Serpenteye

Yeah I know, they need all they can get to catch up. But I will not let them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I hope my template above is clear and easily understood.

  I have updated it to all the current claims ... it is as accurate as I could make it, given the current circumstances.


----------



## William Ronald

The template is quite clear and easy to follow.  Am I correct in assuming that what you give is an example. Last I checked, Nyrond was unclaimed but you have it listed to GnomeWorks (as occurred in the aborted thread.)

Maybe sometime later you can list what is still available.

William


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am wondering if GnomeWorks is maintaining his claim to the Eastern League.
  Could someone e-mail him and ask him?

  If not, hopefully someone new will join the IR and claim it.
  If yes, then GnomeWorks has it (unless someone else then claims it, and then it is considered contested)

  The Eastern League is a major power in it's own right, with it's own culture, heritage, and attitude, and deserves good representation.

  For those of you who do not know, the Eastern League consists of Nyrond, the Duchy of Urnst, the County of Urnst, the People of the Adri Forest (just joined), the Demihumans of the Stonelands, and the Mountain Nation of Garrel Enkdal.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Anyone is welcome to post in any color they like.

  I will always be posting like this, however, as I am the arbiter.


----------



## Maudlin

Looks great! The rules are an improvement. Just one thing, could you maybe add Vecna to the list of claimed powers and arms races, even if he is not strictly here yet? (he's in the powers from the past list already) 

Also, as one of the Arcane Age's foremost necromancers who later on entered the tutelage of Tenebrous (Orcus v2.0) and has spent the last few millenia in contemplation and research, I would humbly like to submit Acererak's credentials as one of the people with half a foot forward in the Magic Arms Race


----------



## William Ronald

Another legendary figure who might have some level of access to Arcane Age magic is Slerotin, Last Mage of Power of the Suel Imperium. (If a certain legend is right.)

Edena:

I will e-mail GnomeWorks.  Going to sleep soon.

I also directed people on the General Discussion board to this thread.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I wish to express my gratitude to Williams publicly, here on the thread.
  He has been of immense help to the IR and myself.

  Cheers to William!


----------



## William Ronald

Thanks, Edena! I feel that I should help where I can.  (Mr. Draco, in my Greyhawk thread I asked someone to find some details on Kas.  Hopefully someone has a story that can help add flavor to him. I don't know why he betrayed Vecna, but there has to be a good story behind it and the battle between him and his former lord.)

I just e-mailed GnomeWorks.  (I long ago developed a knack for finding things.) I would like everyone to contact people you are friendly with about the thread.

Edena, Do you want the "Setting up for the IR closed"?  If so, maybe you could do a "Recruitment Drive for the IR Thread."

I contacted someone on these boards who would be a great addition to our thread.  I hope he comes on board. (Edena, I mentioned him earlier.)

Also, you might want to consider allowing people to play a hero-deity such as Murlynd or Heward.  I would at least like to see Murlynd make an appearance even if its by you.  (Murlynd walks into the Lortmils Confederacy's best gun shop and looks at he wares.  Picking up a pistol, he declares "This is better than Smith & Wesson. How much?"  For those who don't know, Murlynd is a quasi-deity who dresses like a cowboy, uses magical guns, and has some magical powers. He also is associated with Murlynd's Spoon, which has saved several of my characters from very bad meals.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

To Edena:

Could you specify how much of Shade`s Empire power level is magical power? Also what is the cost of casting 10th and 11th level True Dweomers and what are in your opinion their limits?

By the way Shade use life force of their slaves( mostly humanoids) to power Shadow Magic, especially Dweomers, their souls are also  reward for our Planar Allies, then bodies are animated as undead. So you know 
what is the best currency when dealing with Shadow Empire!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Most of the Shadow Empire's current strength is magical.
  Late 18th century weapons are nice, but high powered spells are still better.

  Ok, cost is not relevant here, concerning spells.
  The cost factor of casting these high powered spells is already factored into your Strength Total, Melkor.

  Currently, the Empire of Shade has a number of mages capable of casting 10th level spells (you must be 20th level 2nd edition to do so), and almost no mages (you must be 35th level in 2nd edition to do it!) that can cast 11th level spells.

  Much of your 77 Strength Total comes from this magical knowhow.

  But your mages are increasing in power and level, and more and more of them will be able to throw 10th level spells, and your greatest will start to be able to throw 11th level spells.

  By the way, you must be 40th level in 2nd edition terms to cast a 12th level spell.

  True Dweomers are called 10th level spells, and perhaps they are, but ... they are NOT as powerful as the great 10th level spells of old, when Netheril was around, much less the 11th level spells.

  Anyone today who reaches 20th level and has an 18 intelligence (in 2nd edition terms) can cast True Dweomers.
  To cast the great 10th level spells from the past requires special knowledge ... and until Kas brought back the Arcane Age, it was basically impossible for anyone on Oerth to do it.


----------



## Zelda Themelin

OCC (and there is no IC for me yet) 

Thank you Edena and William Ronald, your post have been very helpfull for me to find right stuff.

In case you need my e-mail: zelda@dlc.fi

Serpenteye, could you please mail me that 'lost thread', if I recall right, you had it.

I read rules, they are good, and they also immensily frighten non-strategy-gamer like me. 

Hehe, I don't wish to claim any more powers at this point.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

RULING:  

  Nobody currently can cast 10th level magic except:

  Vecna can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  Acererak can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  Iuz can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  Kas and his people can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  The Shadow Empire can do immediately so on Turn 1.

  Anyone these Powers give the secrets of 10th level spells to can begin casting 10th level magic immediately.
  A nation so gifted can share that gift, and those receiving the gift secondhand can also cast 10th level magic immediately.

  Otherwise, your Power must obtain a Power Level of 5 to be able to cast 10th level magic.
  If you enter the Magical Arms Race, you will be able to cast 10th level magic on Turn 3.

  If your power can cast 10th level spells, you may announce ALL of the following during your turn:

  You can counter someone else's 10th level magic.
  You can freely transport your entire army from one area of Oerth to another.
  Your ability to destroy all enemies is greatly enhanced, and this will be taken into account in what you say you do.
  Your ability to defend yourself against attack will be greatly enhanced, and this will be taken into account in what you say you do.
  You can begin to permanently alter the climate of your country.
  You can begin to permanently alter the flora and fauna of your country.
  You can begin to permanently alter the topography of your country.
  You can begin to attempt to permanently alter your people, enhancing them in some way (increases to stats, extra limbs, mutations, psionic powers, innate magical powers, etc.)  This kind of alteration could permanently increase your country's base Power Level.

  You may attempt to cause a catrastrophe of some sort, like a tidal wave, hurricane, volcanic explosion, earthquake, major (and uncontrollable) forest fire, tempest, blizzard (in the tropics), heat wave (in the arctic), and the like.
  The catastrophe can be countered if another power (or the target) with 10th level magic states it is doing so, and you may only target one Power (one person IRL) per Turn with a catastrophe.
  Wish spells will not stop your catastrophe.
  If your catastrophe succeeds, your enemy will suffer a permanent loss to his Base Strength Total.

  RULING:

  Nobody currently can cast 11th level spells, except:

  Vecna can immediately do so on Turn 1.
  Acererak can do so starting on Turn 2.
  Iuz can do so starting on Turn 3.
  Kas and his people can do so starting on Turn 4.
  The Shadow Empire can do so starting on Turn 5.

  You cannot give out the secrets of 11th level magic until you can use it yourself.
  Once given out, it can be used by the nation it is given to, and those that nation chooses to share it with, on the Turn they receive the gift.

  All nations that would use 11th level magic must be able to use 10th level magic.
  If they cannot, they cannot receive the gift of 11th level magic nor can they share it with anyone else.

  Everyone else can begin casting 11th level magic the Turn after they obtain a Power Level of 20.
  If you enter the Magical Arms Race on Turn 1, you will be able to cast 11th level magic on Turn 8.

  If your Power can employ 11th level magic, you can announce ALL of the following during your Turn:

  You can counter someone else's 11th level magic.
  You can automatically counter any lesser magic.
  Your power to destroy is MASSIVELY increased, and this will be taken into account regarding what you say you do.
  Your power to defend yourself is MASSIVELY increased, and this will be  taken into account regarding what you say you do.
  You can permanently alter the climate of your country totally.
  You can rearrange the geography of your country in major ways.
  You can rearrange the flora and fauna of your country as you please.
  You may bequeath upon your entire population one innate magical power per Turn (anything of 5th level or lower.)
  You may permanently alter your entire population, mutating them into something else (you could turn all your elves into avariel, or all your humans into elves, or all your goblins into orcs.)
  You may permanently increase your Power's Strength Total by 3 per Turn.

  You may inflict a major catastrophe.  
  Unless countered by a 10th level or higher spell, it automatically succeeds.
  A 10th level spell does not stop it, but lessens it's effect.
  You can cause a massive tidal wave, regions at the equator to freeze solid, regions in the arctic to melt and steam, violent earthquakes, massive explosions, massive volcanic eruptions, the devastation of an entire region by any kind of force.
  The Power you target will suffer a loss of 1/4 of his entire Power Level, rounded up, permanently.
  You may only target one Power (one person IRL) per Turn with a catastrophe.

  You may attempt to squelch all magic on Oerth for the current Turn.
  If you are countered by 10th level magic, you have only a 50% chance of success.  
  If you are countered by 11th level magic, you fail.
  Otherwise, the Magical Arms race is halted that turn (nobody gains any points the next Turn from this Turn's research.)
  Planars lose most of their abilities, and this will be noted in what is said and done.
  Undead lose most of their abilities, and this will be noted in what is said and done.
  If you squelch all magic with your 11th level magic, that is all you can do with it in your Turn.

  RULING:

  Nobody can currently cast 12th level spells.

  By the time someone is able to use 12th level magic, I may have found some way to adjudicate said magic!

  (This whole affair of high powered magic is a very difficult thing to adjudicate.  It was beyond the scope of D&D except in the Arcane Age setting, which was little played.  I am attempting to handle it.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Ruling concerning Technology.

  Every Turn represents one month in game time, but of course technology is being shared at a prodigious rate, and greedy hands are helping themselves to the best weapons they can obtain.

  In the Technological Arms Race:

  A Strength Level of 3 indicates your country has primitive firearms.
  A Strength Level of 6 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy.
  A Strength Level of 9 indicates your country is now able to produce early 19th century weapons.
  A Strength Level of 12 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 19th century weapons.
  A Strength Level of 15 indicates your country is now able to produce late 19th century weapons.
  A Strength Level of 18 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry.
  A Strength Level of 21 indicates World War One technology.
  A Strength Level of 24 indicates early World War Two technology.
  A Strength Level of 27 indicates late World War Two technology.
  A Strength Level of 30 indicates nuclear weapons.
  A Strength Level of 33 indicates ICBMs.
  A Strength Level of 36 indicates thermonuclear weapons.
  A Strength Level of 39 indicates primitive computer guided weapons.
  A Strength Level of 42 indicates your first space shot.
  A Strength Level of 45 indicates your first moon landing.
  A Strength Level of 48 indicates your first smart weapons.
  A Strength Level of 51 indicates you have very sophisticated computer guided weapons.
  A Strength Level of 54 indicates you have the war technology of 2002 Terra.

  Of course, you want it, and you want it now.
  You don't want to wait years for the good stuff, do you?
  Well now, be honest ... do you?  
  Tell me you are not eager to get your hands on those firearms (much less the rest.)

  The Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire both already have late 19th century weapons (and the Lortmil Technomancy also has a late 19th century society to boot.)

  If one of these Powers decides to share their technology with you, you gain 3 points in the Technological Arms Race (whether you declared you were in it or not.)
  Thus, if you announced you joined the Technological Arms Race, you'd gain 6 points on Turn 1, not 3.
  If both of those nations decide to help you, you gain SIX additional points, and a total of 9 if you had already announced you were in the Technological Arms race.

  If a Power shares technology with you, you may share it with other Powers as you please.
  Any Power you share technology with, gains an additional 3 points of it's own, in addition to their efforts in the Technological Arms race.

  This can add up in a terrifying way.

  Let us say the Shadow Empire and the Lortmil Technomancy both give technology to Celene.
  Celene had announced it was in the Arms Race, so it gains 9 points (3 base, plus 6 from the two Powers.)
  Celene announces it is giving technology to the Lendores, and they thus receive an extra 3 points to the 3 they already had for declaring themselves in the Industrial Race.

  However, both the Lortmil Technomancy and the Shadow Empire had ALREADY given technology to the Lendores, as well as Celene.
  The Lendores had already gained their base 3, plus the 6 from the help, for a total of 9.
  Since Celene is also helping them, they gain TWELVE points.

  Then the Lendores turn around and bequeath what was given to them, to Celene, which now also gains 12 points.

  That's the limit.  No nation can gain more than 12 points in the Technological Arms race on Turn One, except under the most extraordinary of conditions.
  It doesn't matter how many further nations bequeath technology to your power:  it can't gain more than 12 points on Turn One.

  On Turn Two, this absolute limit drops to 6 points (as higher technology is harder to transport and share, much less build.)

  On Turn Three and beyond, you can only gain 3 points per Turn, regardless of how many Powers help you.

  Incidentally, neither the Lortmil Technomancy nor the Shadow Empire can ever increase faster than the rate of 3 points per turn.  Ever.  
  They cannot benefit from giving each other technology.
  They cannot benefit from others giving them technology.

  But of course both of them start with late 19th century technology anyways (the equivalent of 15 points for everyone else) so they have no right to complain.

  None of this has anything to do with your CIVILIZATION.
  You can be extremely advanced technologically, and very primitive otherwise (remember Dune?)
  As a rule of thumb, if you are obtaining vast amounts of help from other nations, and making a massive effort yourself, your country will progress through the Renaissance at a rate equal to 10 times the IRL historical rate.
  Which means that, if all the Turns lasted one month, your society would progress through the Industrial Revolution at the rate of about a year's equivalent per Turn.

  Thus, since the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution up til now lasted 400 years, it would take 400 turns for your society to reach it's own equivalent of our modern world.

  You have the option of using your Strength Total to speed up the Renaissance and Industrial Revolution in your society.
  For every 3 points you give up from everything else, you can advance the process by 1 year.
  For every 3 points someone else gives you out of the kindness of their heart, you gain another year.

  Thus, the Lortmil Technomancy could state it is deploying it's entire Strength Total of 17 to helping the Kevellond League to advance industrially.
  The Kevellond League would then be considered to have advanced 5 2/3rds years into the Renaissance.

  If the Kevellond League devoted another 21 points to this process, it would advance another 7 years into the Renaissance, for a total of 12 2/3rds years of advancement ... to about the equivalent of 1513 IRL.

  Does this sound slow and unreasonable?  Consider what you are trying to do, folks.
  The Renaissance and Enligtenment, and the Industrial Revolution, and everything up til now, took 400 years!
  You are trying to compress hundreds of years of social progress into a few years.

  I am allowing that it is possible, if you spend the incredible number of points it would take, but you cannot go from medieval to modern in a few months ... it is just not possible.

  There is a payback, however slow it may be, for this activity ... a big payback.
  For every 10 years your Power advances into the Renaissance, you gain one point of Base Power per country you are running, permanently.
  Large countries, like United Ahlissa, gain more:  up to 3 points of power.
  Entire peoples, like the Drow of Oerth, gain 4 points.

  So, consider the Baklunish Confederation.  Zeif, Ekbir, Tusmit, Ket, Yecha, Ull, the Paynims, Istivar, and Garnak.  7 small countries, 1 intermediate sized one, and 1 big one.
  A gain of 5 + 2 + 3 points, for advancing that 10 years, for a total permanent gain of 10 points.

  That is the reward.

  The penalty?  You are not using your society's power to commit acts of war, or to defend itself from attack.
  If you are attacked during the Turn, I will take this into account.

  You must PUBLICLY STATE you are placing Power Level into advancing your civilization, and how many Points you are devoting ... it is not something you can keep secret (that is, e-mailing me with your activity is useless.)


----------



## Maudlin

Wow. Edena, I think you should consider (after the IR itself) putting all this stuff into a master document... 

At the rate you are producing content, by the time we get started, you'll have just about created a whole new gaming system! Limited only by the amount of gaming worlds there are left to blow up


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Edena*

Very nice indeed.  I particuarly like that each thread aproximates one month.  In earleir IRs it was very difficult to judge the flow of time.

On a side note: I noticed that for the other world powers, only the Church of shade were listed.  Does that meen that reprisial and forester will not be joining in on this?  Will you be reprisenting the UC (and other torilian factions) then?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Check out my revision of the above article, and see if you still agree with it (rueful look.)

  I hope Forrester will represent the UC if needed, or that someone will ... after all, the Wanderer is about to let them have it, and it would be most interesting if they did not reply ... hmmm ... people might then start to believe the Wanderer ...

  I think we have lost Reprisal permanently (sigh.)
  One of the best people in the IR thread.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

So Edena it means three rounds are needed for other countries to catch to Lotmilis`s Technocracy and Shadow`s Empire tech level, assuming someone gives them technology, am I right? 

Also if Shadow Empire trades magical and technological secrets for slaves, who are of great use to us( see my post below), will we get some power points from it? Or if, let`s say Shade and Kas share their magical might with each other, will they gain  any benefits?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Sorry I haven`t read you update, but I think some of my questions are still relevant.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, if you traded technology and magic for slaves, the other power would gain the benefits of your giving.
  You'd get the slaves ... for whatever nefarious purpose you would use them for.

  Kas and Shade helping each other?  
  They can both employ 10th level magic, so neither can help the other there.
  Kas could help the Shadow Empire when he is able to use 11th level magic.  He could give the secrets to them, enabling them to use 11th level magic one Turn earlier than they otherwise could employ it.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

But let`s say that I use their souls as reward for my planar allies and bodies as undead source, will it affect my undead and planar race, or are there ALWAYS 3 points?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hmmm ... Planars and beings of Shadow never work for free, you know.
  Those souls are the price to be paid.

  If Power X comes to me and says, I join the Planar Arms Race, that isn't sufficient.

  The Planars want REASONS for joining ... and they never work without a reason and/or pay.

  If I am given a good reason, then Power X gets into the Planar Arms Race.
  If not, oh dear ... the Planars go home.

  The undead are even more unreasonable, considering that it usually takes the sacrifice of large numbers of living people to raise them up, and then they may demand further payment ...

  In your case, Melkor, you've made the necessary payment, are making the necessary payment, to keep your part of the Planar Arms Race going. (Your Planars, of course, are evil.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Okay, I was afraid Arms Races were going to be purely automatic!

Anyway thanks for your efforts!


----------



## Serpenteye

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Hmmm ... Planars and beings of Shadow never work for free, you know.
> Those souls are the price to be paid.
> 
> If Power X comes to me and says, I join the Planar Arms Race, that isn't sufficient.
> 
> The Planars want REASONS for joining ... and they never work without a reason and/or pay.
> 
> If I am given a good reason, then Power X gets into the Planar Arms Race.
> If not, oh dear ... the Planars go home.
> 
> The undead are even more unreasonable, considering that it usually takes the sacrifice of large numbers of living people to raise them up, and then they may demand further payment ...
> 
> In your case, Melkor, you've made the necessary payment, are making the necessary payment, to keep your part of the Planar Arms Race going. (Your Planars, of course, are evil.) *




But surely there must be magical ways to enspell and enslave summoned, gated and undead "allies"?

I really like the new rules. They should work just fine. There is one thing I want to ask though; when you write 18th century do you mean the 1700-1799 or 1800-1899? It seems that you mean the 1800s but what you've written is actually the name for the 1700s. I don't want to nit-pick and I might well be totally wrong. No offence intended.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Discuss*

Seems to me me, kaly and his friend need some bad discussion about who is gonna play what.

Plz mail me at NukemUntilTHeyGLow@hotmail.com
Also my MSN account.
Best is if we 3 could get into a chat. I could DL ICQ if needed so plz net me know than we can get this over with and mayB ally so we can devide easier.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Yes, I am Riot Gear*

So yeah, I'm him.  I am the Solistarim and Anabstercorian.

A few things:

I have no points in the Magical Arms Race because I have no ability to cast 10th+ level spells, despite the fact that I have an army of level 9th+ wizards.  That makes sense, and it defines the Magical Arms Race nicely - I take it my massive army of wizards is factored in to my base power level?

Also, my 'planars' - My salamanders, efreet, fire elementals - Those are also factored in to my base power level, right?

My technological know-how is nixed, due to the fact that all of my neato guns from Toril don't work here, right?

In that case, I have to ask this:  Edena, until Anabstercorian can lay his hands on weaponry of AT LEAST American Civil War level technology, his Power Level is 2.  It will then go up to three.  Once he can dual-wield SMG's again, his power level will go back up to 4 - Possibly even higher as he gets better, more powerful Technomagic weapons and armor.

I'm assuming my character has been nixed in power a bit, as I made him a bit excessive in the last IR - Tell me if this is reasonable.

Illithid Fighter20/Gundancer10/Psion(Nomad)10/Cleric(Ilsensine)5/Loremaster5, with all of his level boosts to abilities split between Intelligence, Charisma, and Dexterity.  His feats are based around advanced gunplay and laying down the psychic smackdown of Ilsensine (I.E., Improved Mind Blast, Mind Blast Mastery, Psychic Smackdown of a Mind Blast, Mind Blast of Oblivion, Show-No-Mercy Mindblast, and Psychic Smackdown Mind Blast of Screaming Agony And Bloody Hemhorraging.)

(Edit:  I added 15 levels to fighter and 5 levels to Nomad after Lord Melkos's anecdote.  I just want to know - If I'M that level and power level 4, what level is Vecna?  What level is Acererak?  How many character levels equal a Power Level?)

I'll also assume I, for the moment, at least, run the Solistarim and have the ultimate authority in it, and can, at pretty much any time, burn down any city in Oerth.

All of this accurate, Edena?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena you know about the fact that there are already undead( two Shadowlords are liches and command many of their kind) and evil outsiders( both native to The Plane of Shadow and renegade fiends from lower planes, these are commanded by Shadowlord Baelros, renegade Demon Lord{35th hit dice} High Captain of The Host of Shadow) in Shadow Empire and I consider them a part of our 77 power level, okay?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Anabstercorian in my opinion you should have made yourself 40th level, currently you are barely stronger than one of Shadowlords, Kalanyr`s character was 32th level with half-fiend and anarchic templates, Edena gave him a power level of 1.


----------



## dagger

Just so yall have it here is my email address and icq number.


dagger@austin.rr.com 

 My work ICQ#    127342894

My home ICQ#     79395362


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

It seens that there is an error in the tech levels.  Here is the confusing part:

____________________________________________________
A Strength Level of 3 indicates your country has primitive firearms. 
A Strength Level of 6 indicates your country has very advanced flintlocks, cannon, and is beginning to seriously enter the field of Technomancy. 
A Strength Level of 9 indicates your country is now able to produce early 18th century weapons. 
A Strength Level of 12 indicates your country is now able to produce mid 18th century weapons. 
A Strength Level of 15 indicates your country is now able to produce late 18th century weapons. 
A Strength Level of 18 indicates your country is at 1900 Terran levels of weaponry
____________________________________________________

The 1700s were the 18th century, just as the 1800s were the 19th century, and the 1900s were the 20th century.  If I am reading this right it looks like there is a jump from the technology of the 1700s (18th Century) and the 1900s(20th century)

Am I in error?

Also, was the calendar post I did on the other thread helpful to anyone?  

Talk to you soon.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Discuss*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Seems to me me, kaly and his friend need some bad discussion about who is gonna play what.
> 
> Plz mail me at NukemUntilTHeyGLow@hotmail.com
> Also my MSN account.
> Best is if we 3 could get into a chat. I could DL ICQ if needed so plz net me know than we can get this over with and mayB ally so we can devide easier. *




I have a IRC chat room you can use for your negotiations if you like:

Irc.webmaster.com
Port 6667
#Bugbearsfolly
or by java client at 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/Basic.html 

Feel free to useit, help yourself to the chips and beer, just don't make a mess or any long distance phone calls


----------



## GnomeWorks

Hi all.  Just dropping in to check on how things are going, before the restart.

Also, Edena - will I retain the Eastern League (sp?) and the Northern Lortmils that I collected in the first run of this IR?


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Fomorians NOT Formians*



			
				The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Euhh Edena, you've got something wrong, check the MM, Formians are Monstruous ants  They Enthrall everything they come across as long as it suits them, the rest they eat or do something else with, no giants just VERY large Medium to Large size ants.
> 
> 
> 
> And Kalanyr mail me. *




I think He may have been refering to the Fomorian Giants from MM2 (pg 68 if you have it) and from the 2nd edition Monsterus Manual (pg 139)


----------



## Mr. Draco

*A note about KAS*

To EVERYBODY (concerning in-character knowladge)-  The arrival of Kas on Oerth has been kept a secret (or as much of one as we can) from everybody except those that either I or Serpenteye have negotiated with through email and told that Kas is on Oerth with his legions (you know who you are).

Thanks!


----------



## William Ronald

*Formians and Fomorians -Very different*

Hello, Turrosh Mak:

I hope things are going well in the Pomarj today.;-)

Formians are the monstrous ants on page 90 of the Monster Mannual in 3E.

There were Fomorian Giants in previous editions.  They are a version of the Fomori, from Celtic Myth.  Often they were portrayed as hideous giants.  But some were more normal seeming and  had magical powers.  (Both kinds comprised the gods of the Fomori, such as Balor of the Evil Eye. (Yes, D&D stole the name of a god for a class of demons.  I don't think the original Balor would mind, as long as he got the royalty check in the mail every week.)

Thanks for the offer of the use of your chat room.  By the way, if there is anyone on the boards whom you are on good terms with, invite them to join us here.

If you have it or can get it, there is some information on Turrosh Mak in the 2nd Edition Slavers book which covers the Pomarj.  If you don't have it, check with TalonComics.

SerpentEye:  If Kas and his legions emerged at Tovag Bagru in the Baklunish territories, as occurred in the aborted thread, then at least Darkness would know about it.  Of course, Edena would have to rule on it.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald, well i'm not serpenteye, but it's ok.  I see your point about where the legions of Kas emerged, but unless edena says so, i'm assuming in this IR they emerged directly into the territories of the Dark Union of Easter Oerth.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*Edena*

To: Edena,

Perhaps you could post the claims list & factions list in this thread?  I think it would help any new people alot.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*William Ronald*

Greetings, 
Things are well in the Pomarj today thank you 

No problem with the chat.  I added a java client to my site so people can get there easier:
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/Basic.html

as for knowing anyone on the boards who might be interested...
Just darkness, though I have been touting it on my boards (I don't have the guts to advertise in nutkinland.)

On the Formian/ Fomorian item:  I'm aware that they are diferent. I was just pointing out that how they could be confused as the names are very similar...



Edit: My ICQ#  is 145297366


----------



## Alyx

Aha, that clears things up, Edena!

Any powers interested in looking up elven friends, and perhaps a fair sized kingdom (Read:  Very Large) as the IR approaches?  We could have some friendly negotiations.

Threats are welcome as well, of course.  Just message me.


----------



## Kesh

*Whee!*

I'm finally back! Glad to see things got bumped back. I'm almost afraid to go see what happened to poor Yeomanry while I was gone. 

This should be fun... I'm gonna have to form alliances soon though.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have changed 18th century to 19th century.
  My mistake.

  I very much appreciated your work on the Calendars, William.  
  That is why I have them all listed at the top in the main Template (heh, every Turn, everyone shall have to look at all of those Calendars!)

  Gnomeworks, I have read your post.
  You keep the Eastern League.
  I will alter the list at once to show this.

  RULING

  Sorry, Mr Draco, but that is not possible.
  Kas arrived in the present with millions of followers.
  Furthermore, there were numerous prophesies, and divinational warnings that something was coming through Tovag Baragu.
  Indeed, the nation of Garnak has evacuated it's people from the area of Tovag Baragu, in preparation for the foretold trouble.

  It is not possible for Kas to arrive in secret, nor is it possible for him to travel to wherever it is he goes secretly.

  There are too many spies for even Kas to secrete an army of millions.
  And Kas, with his Arcane Age magic, shows up to magical scrying like a sun, even if he personally cannot be seen due to magical defenses, and his personal exact location cannot be determined.

  So no, Kas cannot arrive in secret, and travel in secret.
  If you had 11th level magic, he could.
  After Kas obtains 11th level magic, he will be able to travel with his entire army of many millions in secret (NOTE:  this applies to anyone obtaining 11th level magic) but not until then.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have set up the Main List, the Claims List, and the Arms Race List in this thread, and I am keeping them as updated as I can.
  They are all part of one great post.

  The rules post is the first post on this thread.
  There is a short post or two following that.
  Then the  great post with all the Lists is the post after that.

  Refer to page 1 of this thread.  It is all there.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kesh, I have made a mistake.
  It is Geoff that is currently occupied by the giants, not Sterich.

  I will give you Sterich in Geoff's place, with the same Power Level.

  I will note the change on the Lists.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

There is a new off-map power, a major power, to the east of the Flanaess.
  It is the Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix.
  It has a Power Level of 22.

  It is unclaimed, and up for grabs.

  The Isle of the Phoenix was colonized long ago by Oeridian adventurers who sailed far out into the Solnor Ocean east of the continent.
  Over the many centuries since, they have evolved into flight.

  The problem of their isolation was the impetus for this.
  Flight magic was extensively studied, and increasingly perfected.
  Eventually, they created small ships that could fly.
  Then, they created very large ships that could fly.
  Finally, they created Flying Citadels.

  However, this approach to flying proved to be too costly and cumbersome in the end.
  Although they maintained (and still maintain) fleets of flying ships and a few Flying Citadels, they altered their research into another field.

  Into turning themselves into a winged people.
  And they succeeded.
  It took over a hundred years to learn the secrets of how to do it, but they finally achieved their goal.

  All the people of the Isle of the Phoenix are winged.
  The elves who came with the Oeridians, became like the avariel.
  The descendants of the few dwarves, gnomes, and halflings that went on that fateful mission of colonization became winged beings.

  As they honed and perfected their lore, they imbued themselves with very great strength of flight, until they could soar like eagles, dive like hawks, and move along at great speeds for long periods of time.
  Their bodies became more accustomed to the discomforts of pressure changes, and they became a much more hardy people in general.

  Now, they venture even to the coast of the Flanaess, to visit or for trade, with their great flying ships and Flying Citadels.
  These are invariably guarded by a small army of flying humans and demihumans who, when they finally tire, rest on the ship or Citadel.

  To date, nobody has obtained from them the secret of how they have done this.

  RULING:

  The Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix cannot give away the secret of turning a people into a winged people.
  If a Power obtains the ability to cast 11th level magic, it can - over several turns - change all of it's people to winged people (it would take about 4 turns even for them.)

  The Sky League can give away the secrets of flying ships and Flying Citadels.

  Any Power that receives this secret can now transport it's entire army to anywhere else in the world (as if they had mastered 10th level magic) on the Turn AFTER they receive the secret, and from then on.
  Any Power that receives the secret secondhand can also transport all of it's army on the Turn following the Turn in which they received the secret secondhand.

  Anyone conquering the Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix immediately gains their secrets of flying ships and Flying Citadels, but not the secrets of changing a people into a winged people.


----------



## Black Omega

So we all know about Kas.  I think I missed it, what's the status on Vecna?

Aside from that the rules for the IR looks pretty cool.  It works around far more the whole "I sleep and miss the war."  trouble.

So...if anyone is interested in a good alliance with the Seelie, Highfolk, Vesve, Sepia and Perrenland, just get in touch.  Hmm..Alyx, up for a friendly association?


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Did you list the alignment for the Isle of the Phoenix?  (I'm glad you picked up the adventure.) I didn't recall them being winged but, maybe that changed after the initial adventure. (Mentzner had four of them in total.  Hmm, have to look at that zip file.)

Also, on the other board you said you were a bit fatigued.  How can we, the people already committed to this thread, help you out? You are doing a lot of work.  I would like to say it is greatly appreciated. We can pitch in to help.  Take a break if you have to, Edena.  We can help you carry the load.

I will tentatively put in a bid for this new power, assuming that I can take it.  However, if I see another person expressing an interest in it, I am willing to talk.  (True, this culture is a little far from my base of operations but I might be able to make contact.)

Also, feel free to throw in a few more legendary powers like the Wind Dukes of Aaqa, Slerotin, the Wizard Priest of the Isle of Woe, Johydee, or even the quasi-deities. It might cause a few people to look at the thread.  (I have this humorous vision that when Vecna steps throw into the present, the Isles of Woe rise in the Nyr Dyv and someone sees them and says -- "Yeah, this is one of the signs of the apocalypse.  Now, how much for that one way trip out of town."    )

I will try to bring this thread to the attention of a few people I know from the boards.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Vecna and his legions have not arrived in the Present yet, nor will they do so until after the Wanderer's Sending.

  I would suggest you do something about Vecna immediately, once he emerges.
  Otherwise, he becomes the one Greater God of Oerth, all the other Gods drop one factor, demipowers like Iuz become mortal, and everyone is going to lose some of their Power Level.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

William, the winged part was my own creation, inspired by something from my distant past of gaming in Greyhawk.

  I will place on the Lists that you have staked a claim to the Sky League.
  Just remember that others might too ... and in this case, I do believe others will.

  I am still debating the Wind Dukes and Slerotin, but you've sold me on the Isles of Woe.

  These are a new power, that is claimable like any other.

  Unfortunately, I don't know anything about the Isles of Woe.
  William, could you give a summary, here on this board, of what the Isles of Woe are like, their alignment, their people, etc.?

  The Sky League is all alignments, by the way.  They are quite an aggressive people, but highly civilized (in relative terms.)


----------



## The Forsaken One

I'll add a claim as well to the Skyleage. All my other choises are being contested so guess I'll need something to fall back on 
And it's nice to have some influence


----------



## Mr. Draco

*Edena*: The Dark Union of Oerth claims Isles of Woe.  They sound like soo much fun.  And in line with our ideals too! 


William: Thanks for the info, i'll leave you and forsaken one to fight over skyleague now.

[edit]- Ignore previous stuff about sky league, Isles of Woe sounds much more fun


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I retract my claim to Medegia

Bone Swamp is now a shared power between the Dark Union Of Oerth and the Drow.

Festy Dog doesn't want the Formians.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*To: Edena*

Edena, shucks about the secrecy.  Oh well.  Thanks for the info about the claims lists etc.

Also, I feel you've put enough effort into this new IR to earn a pat-on-the-back.  Congratulations, and keep up the good work!


----------



## William Ronald

The Isles of Woe were mentioned in the 1st Edition DMG.  They are believed to be submerged in the Nyr  Dyv.  They are listed in the LGG as a pre-Migration civilization.

I suspect they were primarily Flannae.  However, I would like to imagine them as the ultimate evil meritocracy.  Regardless of race, class or gender, if you could scheme your way to the top, you deserved to be there. (I have a culture like that in my own world.)  It is likely that the efreet would not care for anyone who made frequent use of the Codex of the Infinite Planes.

Edena:  How about putting 3 large isles in the Nyr Dyv, at least one within sight of Greyhawk city.

There was an evil and cruel people on the Isles of Woe.  They were renowned for dark sorceries.  The last leader was known as the Wizard Priest, who had access once to the Codex of Infinite planes which were probably the source of the Doom on his Isles.

It has long been feared in Greyhawk lore that the Isles of Doom and their dark rulers would return.  They would likely be very skilled in conjuration/summoning magics.

For those playing dark powers, please start staking your claim now. 

Edena:

What is the alignment of the Sky League.  As I recall, the Oeridians and others who went east  left when the Great Kingdom was a good power.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Kanalyr had a little chat by pure chance heheeh (THX TURUK!! )

and I'll lay claim now to:

The Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
The Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
The Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
The Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

The rest of the Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 

The Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

And the SkyLeage how odd it might seem  Or William if you don't claim the Isles of Woe I'll take them and you take the skyleage?

Grtz Kris~


----------



## Kalanyr

Festy & I retract all claims to the Kua-Tua in general, the Kua-Tua of the Hellfurnaces, All the other Hell Furnace races except the Drow & Dragons (which I shall keep). And I surrender the Unseelie to Forsaken.


----------



## Kalanyr

Hmm, seeing Festy's drop in power after our Negotiations with Forsaken I request the Isles of Woe for him.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kalanyr, perhaps you'd like to claim: 
* Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Death King, the Tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, other undead, specially chosen monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 
for your friend.

That way there's no problem about the isles of woe, look up at my post.


----------



## Kalanyr

Doh. Isle of Woe claim withdrawn, Ivid the Undying & Rauxes claimed.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have looked at and written down on paper all your claims, counterclaims, withdrawn claims, recommended claims, and disputed claims. 

  I will now attempt to modify the Lists accordingly.
  If there are any inaccuracies an hour from now, tell me.


----------



## William Ronald

Forsaken One:

If you want the Isles of Woe, you will need to work with Mr. Draco.   I would still like the Sky League.  I might yield my claim to another player, especially one who shows up shortly.  Do e-mail people you know on the board about our little thread.

The Isles of Woe I think will add a lot to our fun. (Sounds a little odd saying it. )

Edena:

What did you think of the Isles of Woe description.


----------



## Maudlin

I'm going to wait with claiming anything else beside what I have until just before we start, I think... New players might want to join, and these new realms (and some of the unclaimed ones) all speak to the imagination, and they might want to claim one.

It'll be pretty hard to keep conflict of interest out of my two current factions already, and I *am* a bit dim, after all


----------



## William Ronald

Maudlin:

I am QUITE willing to surrender my claim to the Sky League to a new player.

Hey, don't knock yourself.  That's why you have family and friends.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ

  I have now modified the Main List, the Claims List, and the Arms Race List.

  Would all of you please take a long look there?

  If any mistakes are there concerning your claims, or disputed claims, or shared claims, post here so I can fix the problem.

  Are there any other inaccuracies?

  I think we are all getting a crash course in Greyhawk 101.  
  With a good start into Greyhawk 201.

  If you haven't yet gotten a map of Greyhawk yet, for Heaven's sake get one.  Otherwise, it will be hopelessly confusing.
  Go to http://www.dogpile.com
  Type in Greyhawk, and let the power of 15 search engines help you.


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena

The Isles of Woe in the Nyr Dyv (The Wizard King and the Codez of Infinite Planes, humans, conjured monsters, constructs, all types of slaves, evil) PL 18  Should be part of the Union of Eastern Oerth


Festy Dog , Forsaken & Myself Should Read thus:

KALANYR 
Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Death King, the Tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, other undead, specially chosen monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 ?

The Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, evil) PL 7 
The Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, fire giants, frost giants, hill giants, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 

The rest of the Drow of Oerth (drow, slaves of all types, evil) PL 25 

The Bone March (Humanoids, undead, evil) PL 3 ? 

FESTY DOG 
Ivid the Undying and the City of Rauxes (Ivid the Death King, the Tarrasque, death knights, skeletal warriors, other undead, specially chosen monsters, large animated constructs) PL 15 ?
The Non-Solistarim Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
The Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) PL 6 
The Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) PL 4 
The Non-Solistarim Derro of the Underdark (derro, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
The Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, evil) PL 4 
The Non-Solistarim Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, slaves of all types, evil) PL 4 
The Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, evil) PL 3 
The rest of the Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5  
The Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, evil) PL 4  

FORSAKEN ONE 

The Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (offmap east of the Lendores) (winged Oeridian humans, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) PL 22 * 

The Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 
The Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
The Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
The Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
The Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
The rest of the Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8


----------



## Kalanyr

Edena- I also wish to claim those demons in service of Lolth since in this time of change the drow need every power we can get. The offers to the demons shall be slaves, magic items and escape from the Abyss as well as a chance to kill our enemies and take their souls and I also wish to claim the Cult of Tharzidun & Elemental Evil, I guess that the Cult of EE will bring me into the Elemental Arms Race too.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Short History of Shadow Empire:

Official dating system is based on Shadow Regencies. Each year one of Shadowlords bears the the title of Shadow  Regent and holds supreme authority. But because empire exists only for 65 years Netherese Calendar is also commonly used.

-  5199( NC), first regency of Shadowlord Baelros- Shadow Empire formed as an alliance of multiple enclaves on Plane Of Shadow, motivated by the desire of power and conquest, Shadow Council is formed, High Prince Telamont and his Netherese Shade refuse to join as anything else but  rulers. For 25 years Empire consolidates its power on Plane of Shadow.

- 5224 (NC), third regency of Shadowlady Ahlissa-apogeum of 2nd Great Torillian War, City of The Netherese Shade besieged, High Prince Telamont calls for Empire`s help, but nevertheless City fails. Remmants of Netherese, now led by High Prince Rivalen Tanthul, join The Empire, their leader granted the title of Shadowlord, they bring their magical knowledge with them and Torillian technology.

- 5348 (NC), 5th regency of Azargax- After consolidation of their churches many Torillian Gods of evil form into one deity called The Dark One, his church ,called Church of Shadow is closely aligned with Shadow Empire. Cult of The Dark One becomes the official religion of Empire.

- 5260 (NC), 6th regency of Rivalen, beginning of Shade infiltration of The City of Greyhawk, Shade agents appear in most major cities in Oerth, Shadowlady Ahlissa comes to Greyhawk and formes a network of spies and assasins.

Is this okay Edena?


----------



## Maudlin

For everyone who's having trouble of who is what and where, do you think it might be a good idea to keep a 'political map' of all the factions on Oerth?

I tinkered with it a bit, and this is an example of how it might look with only a few factions done... (it's 1250x935, so people with good resolutions are winners )

Faction Map

It'll take less effort to maintain than to set it up, but I'd be more than willing, if it helps. If so, suggestions are always welcome of course (a legend would be included obviously).


----------



## Serpenteye

*Maudlin*

I think that's an excellent idea, for the surface-powers at least.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

The Forsaken One said:
			
		

> *Kanalyr had a little chat by pure chance heheeh (THX TURUK!! )
> 
> Grtz Kris~ *




My pleasure.  It's there for anyone to use if they should want to. For plotting, Planinig, or just to talk.
 Just because I'm "evil" doesn't mean I'm a jerk


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

CHEERS MAUDLIN.

  Now we have a map of the Flanaess right on this thread for everyone to see.
  And your idea of coloring in factions is a great one, too!

  Add a few names, if you can:

  To the south of Ull, down where the Sulhauts branch off from the Hellfurnaces (south of the Sulhauts is the Sea of Dust) mark Istivar.

  Above Istivar mark Spirit Empire of Garnak and a pointer pointing west off the map.

  A little higher up, mark (but still south of Ull) Esmerin / Celestial Imperium, and put in a pointer pointing west off the map.

  To the south of the Black Ice, north of the Burneal Forest, and east of the ocean, in the northwest part of the map, mark Heimmorj.

  In the ocean east of the Dark League, mark The Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix, and put in a pointer pointing east off the map.

  In the ocean west of Hempmonaland and east of the Amedio, mark Varnaith, and put in a pointer pointing southwest off the map.

  The area controlled by Acererak is not that big.  Only about a 10th that size.
  You have everything from the Great Swamp clear up into Southern Medegia colored in.

  The Iron League is not a part of the Dark Alliance, nor is Sunndi.
  Those areas should not be colored.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena how do you calculate power levels of mighty inviduals?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, I am Riot Gear 

So yeah, I'm him. I am the Solistarim and Anabstercorian. 

  ((Ok.  I am removing Riot Gear from the Lists, and replacing it with the name Anabstercorian.
  I am doubling the Power Level of the Solistarim.  I had originally conceived of them being much stronger than I gave them power for.
  For balance, I lessened their power.  But now there are a zillion powers on the board, and I am giving the Solistarim back their rightful strength.))

A few things: 

I have no points in the Magical Arms Race because I have no ability to cast 10th+ level spells, despite the fact that I have an army of level 9th+ wizards. That makes sense, and it defines the Magical Arms Race nicely - I take it my massive army of wizards is factored in to my base power level? 

  ((It is a mistake on my part.  The Solistarim have been working on learning Arcane Age magic for a hundred years.  
  I will change the rule concerning the Magical Arms Race to factor this in, and the Solistarim will benefit.
  Otherwise, yes, the great Host of Wizards of the Solistarim is a part of their Power Level.))

Also, my 'planars' - My salamanders, efreet, fire elementals - Those are also factored in to my base power level, right? 

  ((Yes.  But the Solistarim can join in the Planar Arms Race also.))

  My technological know-how is nixed, due to the fact that all of my neato guns from Toril don't work here, right? 
  ((What items you brought from Toril are pretty much useless.  However, Anabstercorian's Strength Level is still a 4 ... his very high level makes up for the loss.))

  In that case, I have to ask this: Edena, until Anabstercorian can lay his hands on weaponry of
  AT LEAST American Civil War level technology, his Power Level is 2. It will then go up to three.
  Once he can dual-wield SMG's again, his power level will go back up to 4 - Possibly even higher as he gets better, more powerful Technomagic weapons and armor.

  ((Hehe, don't worry.  You'll be back up to Civil War levels in a real hurry.  Take a look at how fast you can advance in the Technological Arms Race, if you can talk people into helping you!))

  I'm assuming my character has been nixed in power a bit, as I made him a bit excessive in the last IR - Tell me if this is reasonable. 

  ((It is not reasonable, for he earned his levels.  So he stays at Power Level 4.))

  Illithid Fighter20/Gundancer10/Psion(Nomad)10/Cleric(Ilsensine)5/Loremaster5, with all of his level boosts to abilities split between Intelligence, Charisma, and Dexterity. His feats are based around advanced gunplay and laying down the psychic smackdown of Ilsensine (I.E., Improved Mind Blast, Mind Blast Mastery, Psychic Smackdown of a Mind Blast, Mind Blast of Oblivion, Show-No-Mercy Mindblast, and Psychic Smackdown Mind Blast of Screaming Agony And Bloody Hemhorraging.) 

  ((Heh, nice imagination.  Nasty!))

  (Edit: I added 15 levels to fighter and 5 levels to Nomad after Lord Melkos's anecdote. I just want to know - If I'M that level and power level 4, what level is Vecna? What level is Acererak?

  ((I don't know what level Acererak is, and - I suspect - nobody WANTS to know what level Acererak is.
  Let's just say he's over 40th level in 2nd edition terms, and leave it at that.))

  How many character levels equal a Power Level? 

  ((I wish this question was not asked of me.  However, since it has been asked, I will make a ruling on it.
  A character of 30th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 1.
  A character of 60th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 2.
  A character of 90th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 3.
  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 4.
  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition would have a Power Level of 5.

  If the character has innate magical powers, and huge numbers of high powered magical items (and/or artifacts) his power level can increase further.

  Thus Anabstercorian, who is over 90th level 2nd Edition, and has a huge arsenal of magical items (that survived the crossover from Toril) has a PL of 4.
  I hope you'all don't bring more than one Player Character apiece into this.
  This is a situation where characters can get killed, and I DO NOT WISH to have the make rulings on whether a Player Character survives or not.

  The above applies to NPCs.
  It applies to the famous NPCs of Oerth.
  An NPC who is a demipower, like Iuz, has inherently greater power than the norm, and this places him out of the above scheme.

  Before you all tear into me, remember that someone asked me what the relationship between character levels and Power Level was.
  I have been forced to make a ruling on this.))


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Planar Arms Race*

Edena I've got the MotP right in front of me and I found that formians live in LARGE numbers (as in SWAAAAAARRRRRMMMM!!!!!) on the plane of mechanus  So I guess I'll be summoning some of my kind from that plane to Oerth to help bring more slaves and more lands for the Queen and the Hive. Does dis bring the formians up to 10 +1 per .......?  According to the planar arms race I guess does 


So my final claims are

Planar: 

- The Modrons (The Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) 
- The Outerplane Formians (The Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral)

Oerthian:

The Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) PL 7 
The Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 5 
The Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 
The Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) PL 3 

The rest of the Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) PL 8 

The Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) PL 13 

It seems me and Kalanyr (him also speaking for his friend) have come to a agreement who plays which factions. I'll have it all relocated among the hellfurnaces and the crystalmist moutains and the rest of the west and south. They will divide the rest of the underdark. We will very likely have a alliance to combine the might of the whole underdark to bring darkness to the dispicable light world above!!!!!!!!

And Edena the savages in the jungle in the south, east of the hellfurnaces, do they have a name in the list, I didn't find them because I'll like to claim them other wise to complete my nice rulership over the southwest 

And for the Isles of Woe and The Skyleage, hmmmm I'll have to think about those claims because they don't make any sense at all but just have a nice PL....... Ah while typing I get a the solution haha. Mr Draco, I'll accept your offer for releasing my claim for your offer that you mailed me. 
As for the Skyleage I'll just need a good "reason"  To retract that claim so William (i think). Mail my about what to do with them. And if a new person comes and wishes to only play the Skyleage he can have them no problem with that.  But if someone who already has a big power wants them I'll contest for them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Melkor wrote:

  Edena you know about the fact that there are already undead( two Shadowlords are liches and command many of their kind) and evil outsiders( both native to The Plane of Shadow and renegade fiends from lower planes, these are commanded by Shadowlord Baelros, renegade Demon Lord{35th hit dice} High Captain of The Host of Shadow) in Shadow Empire and I consider them a part of our 77 power level, okay?

  ((Yes.  These are already factored into your Power Level.  Of course, the Shadow Empire will be getting into many Arms Races, but you haven't started yet!))
  ((Anabstercorian is over 90th level, 2nd edition.  He is incredibly powerful, hence his PL of 4.))


----------



## Bonedagger

What is this? Looks interresting. Where do I go to join? Can I? 

Please forgive me if I have been ignorant with my questions but I'm new and try so hard to understand


----------



## Maudlin

Yay! New member! Welcome Bonedagger 

Everyone can join, just look at the huge list of factions on the first page and pick one you'd like to play. 

Edena, I've tried adding most other factions that make sense to my less-than-encyclopaedic knowledge of the Flanaess, along with the additions you suggested. I'm sure people will find issue with their territories (or the colour I've picked for them mostly at random ), if so maybe it's best to mail me at maudlin@pandora.be and I'll do my best to sort it out. I should have it mostly figured out by the time we start. This is a stripped-down map showing mostly just geography, I'll try putting up the full-featured one too.

Updated faction map

Sorry about the Sunndi thing, I guess I had acre-envy with that huge purple blob above me  They're toast in round 1 though 

Edit: Sunndi, I mean, not the purple blob. Hello, friendly superpower neighbour! *waves nervously*


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yes, Bonedagger.

  The IR will start on February 20th, here in In Character.

  At that point, a being known as the Wanderer is sending everyone an important message, a worldwide telepathic broadcast to the world of Greyhawk.

  Pick a power, any power.
  The list of powers available is the now gigantic post on page one.
  It is the 5th post on the page.
  It lists each Power, what alignment and type they are, and what their Power Level is.

  If you wish, you may choose a Power claimed by someone else.
  If you do that, and you and the other person cannot agree as to who controls it before the 20th, that Power is considered to be in civil war, until the matter is resolved.

  You may pick as many powers as you wish.

  This is not a game as in a roleplaying game where we go to a chat room, and have an actual game.

  This game is based upon what you post to the thread.
  You state what you are going to do on the thread.
  You can also roleplay, ask questions, threaten any and all of the other Powers, make deals, make alliances, betray people, and do anything else you wish.
  The whole thing is going to be run in Turns of 200 posts each.
  Each Turn represents one month of game time.

  So, you may post as many action posts (statements of what your Power is doing) as you think you can get away with in one month.

  At the end of 200 posts (maybe more), I will call Time Out, and that Turn ends.

  Then, I will post the final results of the Turn's actions to that thread, for all to read.
  And ask the Moderator to close that thread.

  Shortly afterwards, I will start a new thread, and the next Turn will begin.

  That is the IR, which stands for Industrial Revolution.
  For indeed, it would appear that Oerth, the World of Greyhawk setting, is entering an industrial revolution.

  Assuming, of course, that these maniacs don't blow up the world first!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Maudlin, move Istivar off the mountains, and up right into the yellow patch just north of there.

  Take the pointer off from underneath Spirit Empire of Garnak - that IS where it is.

  Color in the Istivar and Garnak region as being a part of the Baklunish Confederation (all the color directly northward, over Zeif, Ekbir, Tusmit, etc.)

  Put Solistarim on the map, to the right of the words Black Ice (but not in the ocean!)
  Color in Heimmorj and Blackmoor to the color the Solistarim have chosen (if they haven't chosen, choose a color.)
  Do not color in anything south of the Burneal Forest (that long green forest south of the Black Ice.)
  Do not extend the color southeast into the Howling Hills, nor eastward into the Barrens ... stop at the eastern borders of Blackmoor.

  Thanks for the map!!!


----------



## The Forsaken One

Maudlin 

 great map ect but do me and everybody else 1 little favor, the names ect make them a bit LARGER, I'm getting eyestrain from looking at that 

btw edena 
I'll claim these.
Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3 
If I'm correct this makes me ruler of the WHOLE mountain range and the land behind it exept for the spirit empire. So Maudlin of Edena is ok with it you can colour that piece into a colour and add my tagg to it


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Maudlin, give the eastern half of the Principality of Ulek to the Pomarj.

  Also, see how there is a river paralleling the coast northwest of the Pomarj, with Celene west of it?
  Give everything east of that river to the Pomarj, for 2/3rds of the way up the coast you've colored green.
  The last 1/3, erase the green color from.

  - - -

  Since there are 3 Isles that have arisen in the Nyr Dyv, put three purple circles there, instead of one 

  Extend the Empire of Iuz to include all the land eastward to the borders of Urnst and Tehn, not including the Fellreev forest, but do include everything up to the north coast.
  The entire region of the Rovers of the Barren is controlled by Iuz, everything east to the point where the hills go nearly to the coast (beyond that, the Hold of Stonefist holds the land.)

  Place a strip of orange over the word Shieldlands, and connect it to your color painted over Furyondy.
  They orange should extend halfway across the north coast of the Nyr Dyv, and stop.  Iuz controls the rest.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*No freakin' way, man.*

Edena, my personal opinion is that your level requirements to constitute a power level are inaccurate, especially given what the power level of the Chosen was in the last IR.  I believe it should be 25 character levels per power level - Frankly, at 600th level I should be able to detonate the sun at will.  BUT - I'll bear with you.

My new stats:

Anabstercorian, Illithid Fighter240/Gundancer120/Psion(Nomad)120/Cleric(Ilsensine)60/Loremaster60, with every feat, plus 60 feats related to killing things with guns, plus 60 feats related to killing things with my mind.

Gear:

Crown of Infinite Thought (+50 Enhancement bonus to Int, Wis, and Cha)

Sungate Mirror (A magical artifact mounted on his wrist - On command, it opens a Gate to the surface  of the sun inside itself and focuses it in to a searing elemental attack that does damage equal to a Meteor Storm.)

Armor Of The Astral Forces (Adamtinium Thought-woven Platemail +20 of Major Fortication, Greater Invulnerability (10/+2), and Elemental Immunity)
(Thought-woven: Thought-woven armor hovers an inch from the flesh of the wearer.  It is not held together by straps but by psionic force, and has no Armor Spell Mishap chance or Armor Check Penalty.)
(Elemental Immunity: The wearer of this armor is immune to all damage from Sonic, Acid, Fire, Cold, or Electrical sources.)

Thought-Ripper (Psionic +20 Quantum-Tuned Mindfeeder Bastard Sword of Brutality)
Quantum Tuned: Every hit is a critical hit.
Brutality: Critical hits are two categories more intense than normal - For example, a bastard sword would do x4 normal damage.

Cape of Ilsensine's Messenger
The wearer of this Artifact (if they are an evil Cleric of Ilsensine) can turn all Thralls (I.E., non-illithids of 16 intelligence or less) as though they were evil undead.

Ring
This ring is very shiny.  It has no magical powers  - But it is shiny.  I like shinies.


----------



## Bonedagger

Thanks for the fast answers. Sound like fun. Think I'll play.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

My ruling above I am amending.
  I am going to assume level equals level, 2nd edition to 3rd edition.

  So ...

 A character of 30th level (2nd or 3rd edition) would have a Power Level of 1. 

  A character of 60th level (2nd or 3rd edition) would have a Power Level of 2. 

  A character of 90th level (2nd or 3rd edition) would have a Power Level of 3. 

  A character of 120th level 2nd or 3rd edition) would have a Power Level of 4. 

  A character of 160th level 2nd or 3rd edition) would have a Power Level of 5. 

  Thus, Anabstercorian, who was over 90th level 2nd edition, would have a power level of 3.

  However, if a character has enough magical items, or he has artifacts, or if certain other factors are assumed, the level could be increased by 1 or even 2.
  In Anabstercorian's case, his Power Level is increased by 1.

  Demipowers, like Iuz, do not use the system above.

  The great NPCs of Oerth DO use the system above.
  (Which shows that I think Acererak is over 100th level, by the way.)

  THEREFORE ...

  Melkor, put Anabstercorian back where he belongs in level!    Sorry for the mistake.

  I have modified my post above to correct my mistake.


----------



## Maudlin

Anabstercorian - Nice ring.

Forsaken One - Sorry about the text, but those were on the map I started from, I left it as big as I dared without giving up a total view of the continent (in most browsers). If you go to here, I listed the full map at the same size and at double dimensions. Hope that helps.

I'll try to make all changes as quick as my stubby fingers and dull wits will serve me


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I have once more updated the Lists.
  Would you again check to see if this is accurate?

  I would like to applaud the way Kalanyr, Festy Dog, and Forsaken One divvied up all those Underdark peoples, leaving no overlapping claims.  
  That was very clever.


----------



## The Forsaken One

Tnx edena  
Thank Turuk btw for his nice little STRANGE chatty prog.  
Did the job fine though and we had it done in like... 10 mins orso this morning (at least it was morning for me)

And Maudlin, tnx m8, the maps great  
If you get in done sometime soon for the large factions it's of a GREAT ENOURMOUS HUGE help and certainly clairs ALOT of things up like who's where. Whats next to what. And what can I attack easily ect. 
And especially the do my claims make any sense function 



Btw Edena what is to be done about my claim amd valkys claim about the unseelie? THey seems like unseelie from Oerth and unseelie that are summoned from the plane of fairie. So are they two different factions and is the * contested thingie flawed or do we have to contest over it? There are like yugoloths and devils to  be player so Valkys if you read this plz take 1 of them to play, same power level and some lesss trouble for me about contested races in my faction and for you since you only have them and I got abit more 
So save us both the trouble and pick devils or something unclaimed if you want to play a planar faction.

*I've been over the map again I'll add these surface claims:Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3 
I'm contesting these because they are a minor group that lives in MY mountain range ^_______________^

*And I'd like to claim "the Hold of the Sea Princes" East of the hellfurnaces.

*And I'd like to claim the savages that also live in the peninsula east of the Hellfurnaces.

The lower 2 aren't contested so you can just add them after you give them a Power Level (not to high I guess  ) 
The Other one is And If DARKNESS isn't going to give them up I guess we're just going to have to be in civil war about those 3 points  (since heck I'm not giving him apiece of my mountain range  )


----------



## Mr. Draco

Muadlin:  The Sea Barons' land should be part of the Dark Empire of Oerth and therefore be colored purple also, thanks!


----------



## Maudlin

Okay, updated again as best as I could interpret... 

I'm having some trouble with Alarkyn's faction though, apart from the underground bits, where does Ivid go? City of Rauxes doesn't ring a bell either. 

That and the Bone March is still contested though, so not urgent


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Unseelie of the Flanaess and the Planar Unseelie are two different groups.
  There is NOT a contention here.  One person has claimed one, the other person the other.

  Rauxes is right in the middle of the Dark Union of Eastern Oerth.
  Check an official map of the Flanaess.  Rauxes is there.  It's a major city (or was.)


  RULING

  Each PERSON playing can only claim 3 Planar Groups for his or her Planar Arms race.
  Thus, Iuz could claim the Demons, the Daemons, and the Slaadi.
  The Kevellond League could claim the Eladrin, the Celestials, and the Elementals.
  Forsaken One could claim the Planar Formians, the Modron, and the Devils.
  Valkys could claim the Planar Unseelie, the Elementals, and the Shade.
  The Shadow Empire could claim the Shade, the Demons, and the Slaadi.

  If two people are sharing a power (ala the Dark Union), then each person gets full credit for his part of the Arms Race.
  That is why I have listed Serpenteye and Mr. Draco separately, to show their separate strengths.
  The Dark Union would, technically, increase in the Planar Arms race at twice the normal rate, but Serpenteye and Mr. Draco. may decide to break off their alliance.

  For the sake of my sanity, and to prevent the tactic above from going wacky, I must prohibit 3 people from sharing any one power.
  Thus, the triple claim to Bone March is annulled.
  Sorry folks, but one of you is going to have to give up your claim to that country (I believe Mr. Draco, Serpenteye, and Kalanyr are all sharing Bone March currently.)

  Otherwise, the Dark Union could claim the benefits of THREE Planar Arms Races in one turn, one each from Kalanyr, Serpenteye, and Mr. Draco (and remember, each person can claim up to three races for his or her personal Planar Arms race.)

  I have no problem with an alliance between Kalanyr and Serpenteye/Mr. Draco.  Such an alliance could exist within Bone March, even.
  But as for the actual claim, only two people can share the place.

  - - -

  Now, even with those restrictions in place, consider what you can do.

  Let's say you claim Kalstrand, and only Kalstrand, at the start of the game.
  You start with a Power Level of 2.

  2.  2, and only 2!

  Now, you declare that you are joining the Planar Arms Race, and summoning elementals, eladrin, and celestials.
  You manage to succeed in convincing me you could do that (you give me reason to believe the Planars would actually help you ... you provide a logical explanation for why they would help you.)

  You announce you are joining the Undead Arms Race - good undead only!
  You announce you are joining the Magical Arms Race.

  You announce you are joining the Technological Arms Race.
  You are clever, and succeed in getting both the Lortmil Technomancy to help you, and the Shadow Empire to help you, and you get help secondhand from another country.

  So, for Turn One, you have a strength of 2.

  You survive Turn One.  Yay!!

  At the beginning of Turn Two, you gain:

  9 points for the Planar Arms Race (3 for the Eladrin, 3 for the Celestials, and 3 for the Elementals.)
  3 points for the Undead Arms Race.
  3 points for the Magical Arms Race.
  12 points for the Industrial Arms Race (3 for the help from the Lortmil Technomancy, 3 for the help from the Shadow Empire, 3 from the secondhand help from another nation, and 3 from your own efforts.)

  Congratulations ... you start Turn 2 with a strength of 2 + 9 + 3 + 3 + 12 = 29

  29 points!  That is the equivalent of the starting power of the entire Kevellond League or Empire of Iuz!

  They don't call it an Arms Race for nothing ... and that's with all the restrictions I've put into effect.

  Now, of course, you will not survive to Turn 2, because Acererak is right next to you, and so is the Dark Union, and they will devour you on Turn 1!


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena could you add your character power level rulings to the main post?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted, double post)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Will do.  I will add it as another rule.

  Maudlin, I need to tweak the map a little more on you.

  You see the river separating Furyondy from the Horned Society?

  The Kevellond League (in orange) owns everything west of that river, up to the southern shores of the Whyestil Sea.
  The Whyestil itself is not held by Iuz ... put it back in normal water colors.

  The blue region represented by Black Omega - Highfolk, the People of the Vesve, does not extend quite so far south.
  Pull it back up to just beyond the borders of the Vesve Forest itself, and give the lost land to the Kevellond League.
  But DO NOT GIVE to the Kevellond League the land west of that river that neatly divides the blue region south of the Vesve ... all the land to the west of that river belongs to Highfolk, and thus to Black Omega!


  Do you see the little hill range north of Ekbir and Tusmit in the west?
  That little hill range between the Yatil mountains and the ocean on the northwest part of the map?
  It's the current northern border of your coloring for the Baklunish Confederation.
  Well, the Baklunish Confederation owns those hills, so color them in with their colors!

  In the east:

  See the small hill area north of the Adri Forest?
  The one separating the Theocracy of the Pale from the Bone March?
  That is the Demihumans of the Stonelands Power, and it is a part of the Eastern League.
  Color it with their green color!

  Then, in the mountains just north of those hills, put a green circle.
  That is the mountain nation of Garrel Enkdal.

  Finally, see the small area north of the Iron Hills and west of Ahlissa?
  That area is held by Ahlissa ... everything north, northwest, and west of the Iron Hills.
  But not Onnwall itself.
  Just that area hemmed in by the Iron Hills.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

By the way Shadowlords are, counting templates, equivalent to an average 37th level character,  so each has power level around 1,24, and there are 7 of them, I consider it a part of base strenght, okay Edena?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Sure thing, Melkor.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

By the way don`t you think that, like with last thread, 200 posts may be too much for these boards to handle?


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, the year when current IR starts, Shadowlord Rhamagaum( one of the two liches in Shadow Council) is Shadow Regent for 8th time, so you can add: 8th Regency of Rhamagaum to the list of dates in main post.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I believe the ENBoards can handle 200 posts.

  The lost thread was 290 posts.

  I've seen threads of 300 posts on this new board.

  Will do, Melkor.

  Good-bye, people.  I'm going offline for now.  See you all soon! 

  And Maudlin, that is ONE GREAT MAP!  THANK YOU for putting that up!

  Edena_of_Neith


----------



## Bonedagger

I hereby claim Vecna & The Legions of Vecna.. Mwahahahaaaa....

You will all know true fear soon.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Some stats*

The Emperor, co ruler of the Dark Union, has a mere 46 levels. 32 wizard, 5 rogue, and 9 levels of cleric (of the ideal of Power). He also has a couple of major magic items:
"The crown of Aerdi"- Gives a bonus of 6 to wisdom, intelligence and charisma, +20 to diplomacy, bluff and sence motive and true seeing. It also provides immunity to mindcontrol spells, powers and effects. It's attached to his chranium with adamantium screws.
"The Rod of Oaths"- Anyone who makes a vow while holding the head of this rod is bound permanently to his word and finds himself incapable of even seeking a way to break it. Only the word of the Emperor (and 11th+lvl spells) can release someone from an oath taken on the rod. It has become a law in the lands of the Emperor that all members of the elite (wizards, military officers, high burocrats and scientists,top members of the secret police and so on) must swear their complete obedience and alligience to the Emperor once every five years.

His minor and medium items are too many to count.

"I'm a munchkin baby, so why don't you kill me." Well, you always can try. That's the easy part


----------



## Maudlin

Well, Bonedagger, Edena was going to play him, but I'm pretty sure he'll let you take him...

You ought to know though, that in the first run of the IR, just about the entire world was gunning for you :> Notice that enormous purple surface on the map? That's your ex-lieutenant and his millions of fanatical followers' empire, that is. He came all this way into the future just to kill you. Doesn't that make you feel special? :>

If you still want him, Acererak offered something of a collusion between the two, as he'd very much like to see your ascension happen. Just think, by turn 2 we'd have cornered the market on 11th level magic :> Drop me a line if you want to scheme...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Bonedagger I cannot email you! Please email me!


----------



## Anabstercorian

*New Statistics*

Anabstercorian, Lawful Evil Illithid

Abilities: Str 15, Dex 17, Con 15, Int 25, Wis 20, Cha 24 (25 bonus points for high level)

Level: PsychicWarrior20/Cleric of Ilsensine20/Psion(Telepath)20/Monk20/Gundancer10/Blackguard10

Hit Points: 8d8+20d8+20d8+20d4+20d8+10dX+10d10+108(Con bonus)

Feats:

7 Bonus Psychic Warrior Feats

26 Feats for high level

Gunplay Feats (13):

Mind Blast Feats (13) : Mind Blast Extension, Greater Mind Blast Extension, Epic Mind Blast Extension, Mind Blast Expansion, Greater Mind Blast Expansion, Epic Mind Blast Expansion, Mind Blast Focus, Greater Mind Blast Focus, Epic Mind Blast Focus, Mind Blast of Terror, Mind Blast of Nightmare, Mind Blast of Merciless Rage, Mind Blast of Screaming Agony and Bloody Hemhorraging

Base Species Feats: Alertness, Combat Casting, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Weapon Finesse (tentacle)

Skills: More than I'm willing to list

Special Attacks: 

Mind Blast (Affected by the above feats): This mind-affecting ability is a sphere centered on Anabstercorian with a radius of 120 feet.  All within this sphere must make a Will Save (DC 16+Cha bonus) or be Stunned for 3d4 rounds.  Should they fail the save, they must begin to make further saves at the same DC.  For each one they fail, they suffer an additional ability.
1 Failure: Stunned for 3d4 rounds
2 Failures: Panicked for 3d4 rounds immediately after the stun effect ceases
3 Failures: Affected as by a Nightmare spell every time they sleep for 3d4 days.
4 Failures: Immediately affected as though by feeblemind.
5 Failures: Instant death due to the immediate explosive expulsion of the brain through the ears.  But always instant death.

Psionics (Sp): At will-astral projection, charm monster, detect thoughts, levitate, plane shift, and suggestion. These abilities are as the spells cast by an 8th-level sorcerer (save DC 10 + Cha mod + spell level).

Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the mind flayer must hit a Small to Large creature with its tentacle attack. If it gets a hold, it attaches the tentacle to the opponent’s head. A mind flayer can grab a Huge or larger creature, but only if it can somehow reach the foe’s head. After a successful grab, the mind flayer can try to attach its remaining tentacles with a single grapple check. The opponent can escape with a single successful grapple check or Escape Artist check, but the mind flayer gets a +2 circumstance bonus for every tentacle that was attached at the beginning of the opponent’s turn.


Special Qualities: (TBD)

Gear: (TBD)

(I'll be filling this in over time as I find the time to do so.)


----------



## Bonedagger

Maudlin said:
			
		

> *Well, Bonedagger, Edena was going to play him, but I'm pretty sure he'll let you take him... *




Shouldn't be a problem. I asked (Look in the General RPG Discussion for Edena's tread about Humor). 

Ohh and I'm not backing down now

It seems I forgot to enable my email-adresse in the options. I'll change that but if anybody want to email me now. Use gorm_schmidt@hotmail.com ...And yes that's my name. Guess I'm not anomynous anymore:/


----------



## lynux

*id like to join*

hello, lynux here.  I would like to join the IR.  I have read over the first pages a little bit so I understand whats going on.

If you OK the idea, i would like to claim the following factions:

The Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel and Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of 
all types, neutral and evil) PL 4
The Tiger Nomads (Flannae human, neutral) PL 2
The Wolf Nomads (Flannae human, neutral) PL 2
The Hold of Stonefist (Flannae human, neutral and evil) PL 6
Tenh - Occupied by the Hold of Stonefist, NA, no PL
The Valley of the Mage (valley elves, neutral) PL 4
The Demihumans of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes) PL 3
The Elves of the Great Swamp (wood elves, wild elves, neutral and evil) PL 2
The Theocracy of the Pale (Oeridian human, neutral) PL 4
The Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all 
types, all alignments) PL 4
The Hempmonalander Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human) 2
The Hempmonalander Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human) 2
The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the 
Barrier Peaks) PL 3


And as the name for the group is:
The Lynux Revolution


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh christ oh no*

Please, please, please do not let this be real.  Please please please.


----------



## lynux

ok im changing it to the Unified Districts of Oerth


----------



## William Ronald

Hmm, as the Kevellond League's lands are now colored orange, henceforth I will use orange for the Kevellond League.  Zelda said that blue hurts her eyes or it might be her monitor.  Just don't call me William of Orange, William the Orange, or William the Refrigerator Perry.

The Forsaken One,  I just sent you an e-mail.

Maudlin:  I just got back, but thanks for the map.

Edena:  If you need help with anything, let me know.  We should try to save you from eye strain.  Also, check out your humor post on the General RPG Discussion board.

Bonedagger:  A big warm welcome to the IR thread!Check out the Legendary Persons and Places in the World Greyhawk on the General RPG Discussion board.

Lynux:  Another big warm welcome to the IR thread.  Can you tell us a little about how you see your group. Very eclectic and interesting combinations of powers.


----------



## Mr. Draco

good idea william!

edit- purple doesn't show up well.  How about gold?  Gold it is!


----------



## kaboom

*Whats still open?*

I'd love to play but I don't  know whats still open. Could someone post a list of what countries I could play?


----------



## Mr. Draco

I don't think there's much left.  I remember somebody saying they'd give up the skyleague to a new person if anybody else showed up wanting to play just it.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

Greetings Newcomers!

1st let me say what a wonderful job maudlin has done with the map.  It has helped me visualise what the political makeup of the Flanaess is like.
Boy am I in trouble 

2nd I would like to introduce GIRA: The Gnomish Industrial Revolution Archive. It can be found here: http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html
As of now I only have the first eight pages of the original IR posted.  I need to do some formating of the document that I have in order to finish it, but I should have that up within a week.
Then I can start working on the Second IR.

Also I Intend to Place each of the threads for IR#3 on the site as they are concluded The VBboards make it easy to archive threads, so it will be easy enough.

Maudlin, with your permision, I would like to put a copy of your map on the sit also, when you have finished it of course.
And if anyone wants to make a Torilian version that would be wonderful too.

Finaly, edena, If you could write an introduction to the IR (not right now, as your busy enough) that too would be wonderful.

~Turrosh Mak~ (Bugbear)


----------



## kaboom

I'd like to play the skyleague if William Ronald will give it to me.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*To: Edena*

Edena, I just wanted to check up on it, I'm assuming you took the power of the Sword of Kas (artifact) into account in Kas' overall power level, right?

edit- my other question, if Vecna was so much more powerful than Kas (by your count, it was a factor of 5), how could Kas possibly have killed him? (this one goes out to everyone including edena; i.e. did he ambush Vecna? or something else maybe?  From what info i've gathered (thanks for your thread William Ronald), Kas struck alone, so his legions couldn't have helped him)...


----------



## William Ronald

Mr. Draco:

I think the Sword of Kas likely provides some protection against Vecna's magic. Quite possibly Vecna put a lot of his own power into the sword.  The sword is sentient, so maybe it found a way to sap some of Vecna's power.  Possibly it makes Kas the equal of Vecna when they fight directly.  (No matter how powerful you are, something can go wrong in making an artifact.) Ask Edena for his ruling.  I am glad my thread has helped you out.  Has it helped other people?

Kaboom:  Welcome to the IR Thread!  The Forsaken One is contesting for the Sky League.  I am quite willing to let you have it, and may consolidate some of the territories surrounding my lands.  As this is a power from outside the Flanaess, I feel someone should represent its unique culture.  I hope the Forsaken One will stand down. Tell me about how you view this primarily good and neutral culture with its humans and demi-humans.  Also, do you have airborne rangers?

As for what is available, go to page one of this thread.  You can contest for other powers based on the rules.  Also, I tend to think we should keep things together based on certain common themes as alignment, history, or culture.  It makes things a little more plausible.

The Forsaken One:  Did you receive my e-mail? Also, I think as we are both fairly powerful that we give Kaboom the Sky League. (The dark powers do have a jump start on everyone else in the magics arms race, so I think you guys have enough power. Especially with the Isles of Woe.  What did you think of my description of them?)

Edena:  If you choose to create a few neutral or good powers with a leg up in the magical arms race, I can suggest such personages as Slerotin and Johydee.  Also, maybe some of the old Flan, Suel, Baklunish or Oeridian magi. (You can create some easily enough.)

As the planar arms race is heating up, I am willing to claim the Celestials for now.  I am willing to give up the Celestials to another new player.  I am interested in Verbobonc and Dyvers which are historically associated with my region.

Lynux:  So tell us about how your far flung alliance got together.  What commonality keeps them together besides being small powers?  

Turrosh Mak: Thanks for bringing the IR threads into an archive.  Edena, you may want to ask everyone to read them before we start to get an overview of what happened.  Obviously, this will be out of character knowledge for most players until they learn about what happened on Toril. (The Church of Shade, the Planar Powers, and the leader of the Solastarimm know the truth but view things very differently.)


----------



## Serpenteye

*This space for rent!*

There's still plenty of powers unclaimed in the far west. The lands west of the bakluni are several times larger than the Flannaes and hold several mighty empires. I think I have a memory that some of those lands were the original Kara Tur setting, before it was copied and moved to Toril. Maybe someone else knows more.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

First of all, I wish to welcome aboard Bonedagger (  ), and Lynux (heh  ), and Kaboom (  )

  Bonedagger, you have claimed Vecna.
  And, that claim is valid.
  World, better watch out!  Bonedagger and Maudlin are going to ruin your day!

  Lynus has claimed:

  The Hold of the Sea Princes
  The Tiger Nomads
  The Wolf Nomads
  The Hold of Stonefist
  Tenh
  The Valley of the Mage
  The Demihumans of the Northern Lortmils
  The Theocracy of the Pale.
  The Refugees of Fellreev Forest
  The Hempmonalander Isle of Touv
  The Hempmonlander Isle of Olman
  The Robots

  Incredibly, NOBODY ELSE HAS CLAIMED ANY OF THESE!
  Lynus, they're all yours!

  The Unified Districts of Oerth is born!

  Kaboom ...

  Almost nothing is still unclaimed.
  BUT ...
  Remember that you may claim ANYTHING ON THE LIST.
  If they don't like it, they will contest your claim, just as you are contesting theirs.

  If, when the IR starts, the contest is not resolved, that Power (or Powers) is considered to be in civil war!
  And, if that civil war continues, you both must state to me what you're doing to try to crush the other guy's forces claiming the Power (you are both considered to have half the country's military.)
  If you win the civil war, you get the power!

  Now, there is a complete List of all the Powers available.
  It is the 5th post on page one of this thread.
  You can't miss it, for it's this incredibly long post.

  The rules (such as they are) of the IR are all given in the FIRST post on page one of this thread.
  It's an experiment, those rules.  My experimental effect to handle this IR.

  To answer another question:

  Kas used treachery to kill Vecna.  (Or, at least, that's what Vecna would claim.)
  Of course, Kas never killed Vecna, did he, for Vecna eluded death by time-travelling past his own death into the Present!

  We have a new PC in the game. 
  The Emperor of the Dark Union.  PL 3.
  Remember that you can only bring one character each into this.

  Also remember that you can claim Planars only, and bring a character, and still get 9 points per Planar power claimed.
  When I said ... if you claim Planars and something else, you start with 0 for the Planars, I wasn't referring to Player Characters - they are exempt from the rule.

  Edena (who is now going to the Lists and changing them to reflect the claims of Bonedagger, Lynus, and Kaboom)


----------



## Serpenteye

*Turroch Mak*

Do you have all of the first greyhawk IR? If not I can mail it to you.


----------



## kaboom

William Ronald: thanks a lot! And we do indeed have rangers.

Edna: is there a way to give allies flying ships and/or citadels without giving them the technology?
Also how fast can a flying ship go?


----------



## William Ronald

*Kara Tur*

Kara Tur was originally thought to be part of the World of Greyhawk, but ended  up being part of the Forgotten Realms.

The Celestial Empire takes their place.

I have still yet to hear from The Forsaken One about the Sky League.  Kaboom, I hope that you get it.  

We have to give new people a chance to gain powers.  

Edena:

I sent you an e-mail with a few possible powers for people to take.  As this has been a GREAT day for our thread, we might have to expand a little.

This may end up being more of a global conflict than the first IR thread.

I will bring Archcleric Hazen of Veluna in as a character.  He is a 20th plus cleric of Rao.  (Edena, you decide the levels.) I would still like to send out my ambassadors and political officials like in the previous thread.

Kaboom:  Glad I could help out.  I am still waiting on the Forsaken One to make himself known.  So, how did you learn about our fine little thread?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Incredible as this may sound, there is still one major power up for grabs you have all forgotten.

  The Iron League, which consists of:

  Onnwall
  Irongate
  The Demihumans of the Iron Hills
  Idee

  And Sunndi, a neighboring country which is friendly to the Iron League, is unclaimed.

  Kalstrand, on the coast east of Sunndi, is unclaimed.

  The Free Cities of Verbobonc and Dyvers are unclaimed.
  The People of the Kron Hills are unclaimed.
  The People of the Gnarley Forest are unclaimed.


----------



## Serpenteye

*William Ronald*

I did not know that. But even west of the Celestial Empire there is plenty of unclaimed land. The Empire of Lyrn, Erypt, Ishtarland, Dragons Island and many other.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am getting confused, which is not good.
  Who is running the God Emperor of the Dark Union?
  Serpenteye, or Mr. Draco?


----------



## Serpenteye

*Thanks!*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> 
> We have a new PC in the game.
> The Emperor of the Dark Union.  PL 3.
> 
> *




Edena, We rule the Dark union jointly. Mr Draco's PC is Kas, mine is "The Emperor". He was the emperor of most of the union territories before Kas arrived, but now they rule as equals to exploit eachothers power.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Serpenteye wrote:

  I did not know that. But even west of the Celestial Empire there is plenty of unclaimed land.
  The Empire of Lyrn, Erypt, Ishtarland, Dragons Island and many other.

  - - -

  Edena here.
  Does anyone have any idea what the Empire of Lyrn is like?
  Does anyone have any idea what the Empire of Erypt is like?
  Does anyone have any idea what the Empire of Ishtarland is like?
  Does anyone know who lives on the Dragon Isles?

  Note - I have seen the large map, and I know those places are there.
  They are a LONG WAYS from the Flanaess (although Varnaith probably trades with them by ship.)


----------



## William Ronald

*SerpentEye*

Can you tell what sources you are using.

Edena:  I just remembered if you have the Dragon Magazine CD Rom for the early issues, there was an apocryphal article on the rest of Oerth in the earliest issues.  I think 1-12.  Although the esteemed Colonel_Plahdoh, Gary Gygax, disapproved of the map which someone did, it may be useful for our purposes.  I think the places SerpentEye mentioned are in that article.

Or you could check out Legendary Adventures or Dark Journeys whose maps more resemble Gary's original world, as I understand.

Ishtarland?  If someone wants a pseudo-Babylonian/Sumerian culture try Ki-Uri or Kalam, which were used. (There is another name but it is in my homebrew.  I did say history and linguistics are hobbies of mine.  I can also give something better than Erypt for Egypt.  Mitzraim (Hebrew, similar to the Arabic Misr), Qem (an ancient Egyptian name for their land), and others.)

For laughs, I translated the name Chicago 'place of the wild onion' into its Sumerian equivalent of Kibarsumma.  (Which is in my home campaign.)

I will also go to the General RPG discussion forum and ask in my Legendary Persons and Places thread about unmapped areas and the Chainmail setting.

I can rename most places pretty easily.  So, if you find something, and think the name stinks to the Seventh Heaven, let me know.  I have books and tons of notes.


----------



## Serpenteye

I think those lands are pretty undeveloped as a game setting. That map may be all that is, it was certainly all I used. This mysterious quality could allow the player to shape the nation to fit his vision.


----------



## dagger

I claim The People of the Kron Hills then, it is near me.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Maudlin, I need to tweak the map a little more.

  Heimmorj extends slightly further down the coast.
  Extend it down to a level just west of the westernmost part of the Burneal Forest.

  Now, put one of your large spots, in Eastern League green, on the southern Lortmils right between the Uleks and the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj.
  That is the Lortmil Technomancy.

  Now, see that small area southwest of Greyhawk City?
  The area from the coast inland to the forest, but not including the forest?
  That's the northern Wild Coast, and it all belongs to Greyhawk City.
  Extend the dark shade color of Greyhawk to cover that area, right down to Turrosh Mak's northern border.

  Now, Lynux has claimed a number of countries, so you will need a new color for him.
  He's take the Hold of Stonefist, Tehn, the Theocracy of the Pale, in the east.
  He's take Fellreev Forest (that large area right in the middle of Iuz's Empire.)
  He's taken the Tiger Nomands and the Wolf Nomads in the west.
  He's taken the Valley of the Mage in the west.

  Put a spot on the Barrier Peaks southwest of the Valley of the Mage to represent the Robots he has claimed.

  He has taken the Demihumans of the Northern Lortmils.
  Color in about the northern ONE-THIRD of the mountain range with his color.
  He has taken the Isles of Touv and Olman.
  Those are the two little isles between Hempmonaland and the Amedio Rainforest - the Isles that seem to be the southern limits of all land, before you head south into the great equatorial Ocean.

  Lynux has claimed the elves of the Vast Swamp, so ... put a spot of his color right in the middle of Acererak's red!

  He has claimed the Hold of the Sea Princes.
  This is in the southwest, south of the Yeomanry.

  And finally ...
  Put a large pot of that blue you have over the Uleks on the northeast side of the Lortmils, in the orange area of the Kevellond League (but it should be south of Greyhawk City if you look straight east.)
  Those are the people of the Kron Hills, now claimed by Dagger.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I will modify the Lists to include your claim, Dagger.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Maudlin, Edena, about the map*

The Prelacy of Almor was a part of the Great Kingdom but when the Kingdom fell it became a devil infested no man's land. Nyrond might have claimed the western parts, i don't remember. But I think the areas east of the harp river were still under Aerdi,and later Ahlissa,rule.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

For the sake of simplicity (we need a little of that ...) I am going to assume these are powerful and large countries (they must be, if people have heard of them all the way over here in the Flanaess!)

  So ...

  The Empire of Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 25
  The Empire of Erypt (strange humans, genies, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) PL 35
  The Empire of Ishtarland (humans, demihumans, humanoids, genies, all alignments) PL 40

  The Empire of the Yuan-Ti (Yuan-Ti, Hempmonalander humans, slaves of all types, evil) PL 30

  The Storm-Riders of Hyperborea (humans, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds) PL 35 

  The Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15
  The Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) PL 25
  The Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) PL 10

  The Scro Armada of Greyspace (spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30

  The Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25
  The Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30
  The Gith of Greyspace (spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) PL 20

  How's that?  
  Some new powers for people to claim.
  Hyperborea is the great polar continent north and northwest of the Flanaess.
  Lyrn, Erypt, Ishtarland, are all far away on the western side of Oerik, Oerth's greatest continent (of which the Flanaess is the easternmost part.)
  The Yuan-Ti Empire is deep within Hempmonaland, although they have an infamous seaport on the coast south of the map.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Almor has been rebuilt.
  I'm putting it on the lists.
  It is a part of the Eastern League, and goes to GnomeWorks.


----------



## William Ronald

*Clarification*

Edena:

I noticed on the first page, you still have me contesting the Sky League.  I formally surrender any claim to Kaboom.  The Forsaken One seems to be unavailable, so he may still have a claim to it. I am still interested in Verbobonc and Dyvers, but I am willing to talk to whoever is claiming it.  E-mail me at williamwronald@yahoo.com

Thanks for the clarification on Archcleric Hazen.

Can I still send my ambassadors to and fro, like I did in the aborted thread?  Somewhat fond of Gwilym Raonul, and I can have William Ronald serve as a spokesperson for the Kevellond League.

Also, my offer of help on places and names stands.  We should try to make it easier on you. 


I don't have the old Greyhawk map, but how about this if it works for you:

Hmm, Ishtarland (sorry, hate the name) is likely to have humans who look like the Bakluni if you assume a Sumerian-Babylonian culture.

Erypr (Qem, or I can come up with something else if you want to change the name), could be like Ancient Egypt.

Lyrn could represent the African cultures and be distantly connected to the Touv.


Everyone:  I am going to make an appeal that sounds a little strange.  I think we should hold off on claiming these new powers Edena just posted to give new people who may still come here a chance to make a difference in the thread.


Maudlin, thanks again for the map.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

William, I accept your offer.

  What are the names of all the Upper Planes, and the names of their native Planar Races?

  What are the names of ALL the Outer Planes and their native Planar Races?

  And if you can help me in other ways, I accept!  This is getting really wild, and if I had not created my template, I would have gone under about 3 days ago.

  And YES, your ambassador can go to and fro!  Please do.
  With everyone waiting to destroy each other on Day One, we could use a little diplomacy in this situation!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

We now have 24 people involved in the IR, not including me (or Reprisal or Forrester.)

  Cheers!  It's gonna be a mess ...


----------



## Serpenteye

*Kalstrand*

In the last IR I actually assumed that Kalstrand was a part of greater Ahlissa, therefore I thought i had already claimed it. I hereby claim all the independent citystates hidden in Dark Union territories, with the exeption of Rauxes which I do not claim, including Kalstrand.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalstrand was the only city-state left.
  Your claim (and thus Mr. Draco's also) is now on the list.

  I am starting a new thread.
  I am afraid for this one.

  On the new thread, the first post will be the Lists Post.
  On the new thread, the second post will be the Rules Post.

  I ask Maudlin to post the URL of his map to the new thread.

  Request to the Moderators - keep this thread open until it reaches 200 posts.


----------



## Maudlin

Oh, I had thought to claim Sunndi through my little coup in colouring the map, but that you wouldn't allow it...

Since Sunndi is rather backward, Acererak would have brought it under his sway as soon as he arrived, so with permission I'd like to claim it in his name. 

I don't think the real estate is very desirable anyway 

Doing the map adjustments now, and of course if it can be put on a dedicated website that would be great... although I had meant to maintain it as allegiances shifted. Unless my ISP isn't treating you right, maybe an image link to where it is? 

Who would have thought we'd run out of countries before we ran out of players? Heh. I suggest everyone burns a candle for Edena once it starts, I fully expect his skull to collapse.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

It just might.

  You now have Sunndi.


----------



## William Ronald

Hi,  Edena:

My best friend has my Manual of the Planes, so this is tentative and from memories.  I will correct this when I have the book back.

Edena: To counter the sahuaghin, how about a faction of triton, mermen, sea-elves and locathah.

Oh, the Oriental Adventures download at Wotc has the LN/LG Wind Dukes of Aaqa, creators of the Rod of Seven Parts.

The Positive Material Plane: Very few entities, the xeg-yi (creatures of pure energy).  Some high level spell casters may have fortresses on the borders.

The Negative Material Plane:  Very few entitiees, the xeg-ya. Some high level spell casters may have fortresses on the borders.

The Elemental Plane of Air: Air elementals, djinn, invisible stalkers.

The Elemenal Plan of Water: Water elementals, tritons,  marids, water weirds.

The Elemental Plane of Earth: Earth Elementals, dao, xorn.

The Elemental Plane of Fire: Fire elementals, salamenders, efreeti.

The jann, weakest of geniekind, can live in all elemental planes. They are neutral with some good tendencies.

Ethereal Plane: Ethereal filchers, thought eaters, very few inhabitants.

Astral Plane: Githyanki (originally from a prime plane), astral dreadnoughts, few inhabitants.

I will come back and post for the Outer Planes.  If someone has the MoTP, please post the correct information.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Mr Draco, I await response to my last email!

Edena one more thing, I think you should take out Angels from The Planar Powers list, insert Guardinals, neutral good outsiders, instead and treat them like all the other planar powers.

Also write my date as: 8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum(Shadow Empire calendar)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

By the way isn`t it interesting like there are much more major evil than good powers? I am officially afraid of Greyhawk!


----------



## William Ronald

*Angels (Not Charlie's)*

The Angels of Hope Island are on Toril and may or may not be involved.  Has anyone heard from Forrester recently about him playing in this thread?


----------



## Maudlin

LordMelkor{Talos} said:
			
		

> *By the way isn`t it interesting like there are much more major evil than good powers? I am officially afraid of Greyhawk! *



Yes, luckily most of them are really miffed at each other


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Well I think Torilians will have to interfere after Shade start eliminating their agents on Oerth!


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Hmm Edena*

Guess you missed a post of mine...

I claimed: 
*The Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel and Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) PL 4 

*Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments) PL 3 

(I'm quite ok to go to war over these if I have to)

And as new Claim:
*The Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
*The Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
*The Scro Armada of Greyspace (spelljamming scro, evil) PL 30 
I'd like a part in greyspace so contest my claims by mailing me plz and we'll discuss how greyspace will be divided!
These claims I will not just let go, they must be heavily contested.

2 goals:
1 Gaining control over the hellfurnaces and some small strech of land around it. (which is coming very nicely exept for istabar and hold of sea princes which are contested).

2 A respectale force in greyspace. 

I know this is gonna be a bitsj for me to keep up with the contesting of these claims but what the heck.
MAIL ME IF YOU WANT TO CONTEST THESE CLAIMS.
NUKEMUNTILTHEYGLOW@HOTMAIL.COM

Let's see how far the claim comes uncontested 

And seems to fit into my mass enslavery campaign 

I'm releasing my claim over the isles of whoe because I think Draco and I can easily reach a agreement and I'll get teh skyleage go to any newcomer, NP, have fun with it


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I am working on your claim now, Forsaken One.

  And yes, this will mean contested claims.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Please refer to the new thread for the updated Lists of who's claiming what.

  Istivar and the Hold of the Sea Princes are now contested.
  So is Ivid and the City of Rauxes, I believe.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Maudlin, look up the list of posts.
  I tweaked the map again.

  Also, in addition to that tweaking ... see the tiny open space east of Acererak's holding?
  The little space not occupied by hills?
  That's Kalstrand, and the purple (Dark Union) has it.
  They also have the east coast immediately north of the hills.
  Not a big change ... just a little bit of extra purple on the map.

  They do not have the hills themselves.

  Neither do the barbarians in the northeast.
  If it isn't too much work, change the mountains back to their normal color, from the grey you've given them for the barbarians.

  Thanks much.
  Edena


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I will be offline for the next 3 days.

  I'm letting Williams moderate in my place until then.

  Continue to choose powers, and contest them as you like.
  Hopefully, more people will join.

  The IR stretches from Indonesia to Finland IRL.  Cheers to you all!


----------



## Black Omega

Hmm..interesting stuff.  We'll certainly have to put a claim in for

The Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) PL 15 

The forces of Good, outnumbered but determined.


----------



## Maudlin

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *Also, in addition to that tweaking ... see the tiny open space east of Acererak's holding?
> The little space not occupied by hills?
> That's Kalstrand, and the purple (Dark Union) has it.
> *




It is? I thought Kalstrand was just north of the Glorioles? In fact I'm sure, 'cause I ran an adventure there  Kalstrand itself is just north of the Thelly river, and purple already.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

*Re: Turroch Mak*



			
				Serpenteye said:
			
		

> *Do you have all of the first greyhawk IR? If not I can mail it to you. *




Please do, I didn't archive it 
Thanks


----------



## Maudlin

I'd just like to voice a  note of concern here, especially in view of the new forces Edena added... 

I was just putting together the legend for the faction map, adding up all the power levels for the different factions, and these rather 'eclectic' mega-groupings are really not a good idea, imho. 

To take the example of the Forsaken One (for no other reason than that he was the first), his faction just shot up by 85 PL, that puts him well past everyone in the game, even Vecna. Now there is a near-omnipotent alliance between Dark Faerie, spacefaring Illithid and underground Troglodytes. I don't get it.

I'd suggest either limiting the factions someone can take by rules of common sense, or decreasing the PL of the new factions, because there seems to have been some inflation with the newer additions 

Edit: map with legend mentioned above can be found here.


----------



## Turrosh Mak

I agree with Maudlin.  The Mega-powers seem to be a little excessive


----------



## Serpenteye

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *I agree with Maudlin.  The Mega-powers seem to be a little excessive *




I agree as well. And admit that I have done more than my fair share of accelerating the power-raze. The dark Union has grown quite far-flung and, if all our claims are counted, quite powerful. But the more powerful a faction grows the more enemies it gets, just look at what happened to Vecna in the last IR. He was reduced from the greatest power on Oerth to a helpless refugee in the Great Empire of Aerdi and the "guest" of the Emperor.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(sighs)

  I came back briefly, and read this.
  How true, how true you are.

  How about if ... I rule that nobody can start with over 100 points of Strength Total (excluding only Vecna and his Legions, who were meant to be stronger than everyone else.)
  Would that do?

  The new Powers were meant for new people coming in, and for people like Black Omega, who has been badly underpowered.

  That means several of you will have to give up claims.

  RULING

  100 points of Strength Total is the most you can claim at the start.


  - - -

  My mistake.  It's not Kalstrand.  It's Dullstrand, and the Dark Union has it (for the moment ... they are over 100 points.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I would swear someone claimed Rary and the Empire of the Bright Lands.
  Who?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Maudlin, the Dark Union does not own the Grandwood (that large forest in the southeast part of their holdings.)
  Nobody has claimed the Grandwood yet (the Dark Union cannot claim it, because it is a neutral/good power and the Dark Union is evil.)


----------



## Maudlin

Alrighty, fixed. Thanks for being so patient with all my booboos, I really don't know Greyhawk well enough yet to know which forests are inhabited or not... 

Faction map

Also, your list has Rary and the Bright Lands claimed by Darkness, ironically  Part of the Baklunish Federation.

I'm re-reading IR 1 from Turrosh's site right now, good stuff


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena is having a PC obligatory?

I agree about logical explanations for claiming factions! It isn`t a game of chess or Risk!


----------



## Zelda Themelin

Same here, is PC character needed? I would prefer to use npc:s, meaning leaders of my countries and like that.

They are characters I consider can be killed, stolen with deals or while taking their countries, mentally enslaved or whatever. 

However, if you wish to steal npc:s from me, you play them from there on, I don't consider obligated to take them back. 

I can create personalites and I will stick with Edena's rulings about PL:s, but if I am forced to create 2nd edition/3rd edition stats, I am out of here. 
Nice to read Riot Gear's changing character info, btw.

Um, I am just confused, that's all. 

Zelda, playing Ratik and Suel barbarians' merry group

Frost Barbarians: King Relff
Ice Barbarians: King Algus Bearfist
Snow Barbarians: King Morreg

Elvor, Lord Baron of Ratik


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I am going skiing for 10 days so goodbye for now!

Serpenteye and Mr Draco you may invite others to our alliance, especially Kalanyr`s faction, but I won`t cooperate with anyone who assosiates with Torillian Commonwealth!


----------



## Serpenteye

*Lord Melkor*

Have fun in Italy (?) We are buliding an alliance to make the goodies shake in their boots!
-------
Kalanyr and Edena:

Edena, If the dark Union keeps all our claims we have 102ppts. I am willing to offer Kalanyr 2/3 of the Bone March (we keep the south and he gets the north) to bring it down to 100pts. Kalanyr, e-mail me if this is a satisfactory solution.
-------


----------



## The Forsaken One

100 max = noted

reduced Greyspace claims to:
*The Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) PL 25 
*The Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) PL 30 
Bring me to about 95.

Also Kalanyr and friend, wanna join a underdark alliance?
From there on we can see to whom we expand out alliance. To hold the whole udnerdark is a nice bae of operations and sceaming.


----------



## William Ronald

Hello, everyone.

William Ronald here.  As Edena indicated, I will serve as moderator while he takes a much deserved rest.  Remember, I may only advise but Edena will make any final decisions.  If you have any questions, e-mail me at williamwronald@aol.com for a very quick response or if its a long document you want me to review, wronald1@yahoo.com.

The official color of my faction will be orange.

Thus,  The Kevellond League Speaks.


I STRONGLY suggest that we let new people who come on board claim the new powers.  We have to give them a chance, as well as anyone who is greatly underpowered. (Edena, am I underpowered by the standards of this board?)

I urge the underpowered players to consider laying claim to the new powers. 

At the risk of harping on people, I think we should limit ourselves to alliances that make sense.

I also agree with Maudlin.  There should be some reason why a group of powers ally.    Also, if you have a little bit here and a little bit there on the map, you might have a hard time defending your territory unless an ally is nearby.  People, please reconsider some of your decisions.  (Maudlin, thanks for the map.  It is a great help.)

At the risk of harping on people, I think we should limit ourselves to alliances that make sense. Also, if a power is contested, try to state a reason why you believe this power would contest control by the other player. 

For example, if someone contest the Forsaken One for the illithid and scro, a good reason may be that they do not trust  his faction.  After all, the powers it represents failed their kin in Realmspace.  Or Alyx may decide that the elves of Greyspace would be closer to her faction than Black Omega.


Edena:  As the evil powers seem to have an edge in power levels, you may rule that some of the new powers or powers yet to come are neutral or good in alignment. 

Also, did you receive my information on Gord.


No one has yet claimed several powers, such as the Circle of Eight and the Iron League.


----------



## lynux

DUDE!! 200 replies in a day!!!
well i havent posted in 24 hours, you all know how it is with school.  Especially when your dedicated.
umm you can email with:
luke@cyber.homeunix.net
if u want to send attachments send them to
cyberrrevolution@phreaker.net
also if you want a WHOLE  load of DnD Manuals and stuph in PDF form check out:
 --> _Edited out by Piratecat_
and if you are interested in Linux or computers in general or notes in the classes i take
http://cyber.homeunix.net/

I really look forward to playing with all of you.

<hr>
CAFFEINE!!
METHYLTHEOBROMINE
C8H10N4O2

*Note: PCat here. Please never post links to illegal pdfs on the boards. Thanks!*


----------



## lynux

oh and about the reduced strength thing, i cant remember my total but i think its FAR less than 100.  err I just added it (hopefully correctly), the total comes to 38, if i am correct.
‚í‚½‚µ ‚í
‚¢‚»‚ª‚µ‚¢
‚Å‚·


----------



## Turrosh Mak

If I might request that a moderator close this thread, as it is silly for there to be two active threads dealing with the same subject.
Thank you


----------



## Darkness

Turrosh Mak said:
			
		

> *If I might request that a moderator close this thread, as it is silly for there to be two active threads dealing with the same subject.
> Thank you *



Agreed.


----------

